# This Is Us



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Premiered last night. It's on NBC at 10. I thought it was a great pilot. It's being compared to Parenthood, which I really liked. I get a similar vibe from it.
I think some of the characters/cast seem a lot stronger than the others though, so I don't know how it will play out.


----------



## qudz104

I thoroughly enjoyed it. Parenthood ranks in my top 5 favorite shows of all time so it's hard to compare it but I get similar vibes and hope it sticks around!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I adore Sterling K. Brown - and I also loved the Kate storyline. So refreshing for network television.


----------



## TC1

Question. So, we all saw how it panned out at the end. Does this mean that Milo Ventimiglia & Mandy Moore's characters won't be on the show going forward?, would seem odd to keep doing time warps.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ It seemed like from the preview for next week they are going to keep doing time warps. I think they are the top billed cast.


----------



## TC1

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ It seemed like from the preview for next week they are going to keep doing time warps. I think they are the top billed cast.


Oh, thanks!!. I didn't see a preview on the network I was watching. I was wondering why they would tease us with them as cast members if they weren't recurring.


----------



## inherforties

Loved it! Cried during the remaining few minutes.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Loved it as well, fantastic show


----------



## chaneljewel

Great show!


----------



## coconutsboston

Darn it, I missed it!  I couldn't ever find the listing.  I hope it gets added On Demand so I can catch up.


----------



## JetSetGo!

TC1 said:


> Oh, thanks!!. I didn't see a preview on the network I was watching. I was wondering why they would tease us with them as cast members if they weren't recurring.



They are definitely show regulars!


----------



## inherforties

coconutsboston said:


> Darn it, I missed it!  I couldn't ever find the listing.  I hope it gets added On Demand so I can catch up.



Already on there.


----------



## coconutsboston

inherforties said:


> Already on there.


Fantastic, I'll be watching it in about half an hour. Thank you!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I think it's airing again on Friday.


----------



## Megs

Ah I just watched it and loved it! It was sweet and funny and really just a show I could see being touching all around!  Really excited to see how the season plays out!


----------



## rdgldy

I just watched it today, and it was really good.  I look forward to more episodes to see how this all turns out.  The ending definitely caught me by surprise!!


----------



## sdkitty

missed the first episode but if it's anything like Parenthood I'm in


----------



## dorcast

Loved it!  I also need a show to replace Parenthood,  I'm still sad it ended.


----------



## Florasun

Loved it! I was smiling and crying at the end.


----------



## Jaanoo

loved this !!


----------



## Sassys

Loved it!! Ending was shock but thought it was so cute.


----------



## qudz104

The new twist was just as surprising as last weeks!! I guess I'll discuss it after everyone's seen it.


----------



## sdkitty

qudz104 said:


> The new twist was just as surprising as last weeks!! I guess I'll discuss it after everyone's seen it.


I'm liking this show....good acting, engaging stories
what what the twist last week?  I watched but I think I dozed off at the end......


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm not sure I'm going to end up loving this show. I don't find Kate or Kevin super interesting.


----------



## qudz104

sdkitty said:


> I'm liking this show....good acting, engaging stories
> what what the twist last week?  I watched but I think I dozed off at the end......



It was that Mandy and milo are the parents and all 3 "kids" we're siblings. 
This weeks seem to indicate that Mandy got remarried to Milo's best friend Manuel.. I am just hoping it was because Milo passed on and not that they got divorced. I hope they stuck it through!


----------



## sdkitty

qudz104 said:


> It was that Mandy and milo are the parents and all 3 "kids" we're siblings.
> This weeks seem to indicate that Mandy got remarried to Milo's best friend Manuel.. I am just hoping it was because Milo passed on and not that they got divorced. I hope they stuck it through!


I'm lost.  Guess I need to try to watch the earlier episodes or read recaps.  thanks


----------



## Sassys

sdkitty said:


> I'm liking this show....good acting, engaging stories
> what what the twist last week?  I watched but I think I dozed off at the end......



The twist was, the story takes place in the 70's (Kate and Milo's story) and All three main characters (Kevin, Randall, Kate) were the babies Kate was carrying and raised as triplets. One of the original triplets passed away, but Randall was left at the hospital and they took him home to raise as their own. Kevin, Randall and Kate's story is current.


----------



## sdkitty

Sassys said:


> The twist was, the story takes place in the 70's (Kate and Milo's story) and All three main characters (Kevin, Randall, Kate) were the babies Kate was carrying and raised as triplets. One of the original triplets passed away, but Randall was left at the hospital and they took him home to raise as their own. Kevin, Randall and Kate's story is current.


OK, so when we see the family with three kids, that's a flashback?  and two of the kids are their triplets; the black boy was left at the hospital?
so then are the twins - the man and woman them grown?  and the guy who recently found his bio dad is their adoptive brother?


----------



## Sassys

sdkitty said:


> OK, so when we see the family with three kids, that's a flashback?  and two of the kids are their triplets; the black boy was left at the hospital?
> so then are the twins - the man and woman them grown?  and the guy who recently found his bio dad is their adoptive brother?



Correct! All scenes with Mandy Moore are flashbacks. She was pregnant with triplets, but one died. At the same time, a baby (the black baby) was dropped at the hospital because he was abandoned; so they decided to take him, making the "triplets" complete again.


----------



## sdkitty

Sassys said:


> Correct! All scenes with Mandy Moore are flashbacks. She was pregnant with triplets, but one died. At the same time, a baby (the black baby) was dropped at the hospital because he was abandoned; so they decided to take him, making the "triplets" complete again.


thanks much
so the very last scene where the black guy's parents show up is the older Mandy Moore character I guess
I'm not familiar with the actor who plays Mandy Moore's husband but I like him (and her)


----------



## Sassys

sdkitty said:


> thanks much
> so the very last scene where the black guy's parents show up is the older Mandy Moore character I guess
> I'm not familiar with the actor who plays Mandy Moore's husband but I like him (and her)



I did not watch last night's episode yet. If Mandy (young Rebecca) is in a scene or there are kids in a scene, it is a flashback


----------



## sdkitty

Sassys said:


> I did not watch last night's episode yet. If Mandy (young Rebecca) is in a scene or there are kids in a scene, it is a flashback


thanks so much....didn't want to be a spoiler


----------



## Sassys

sdkitty said:


> thanks so much....didn't want to be a spoiler



No problem. My co-worker was confused as well lol, so I had to explain it to her. She said she could not understand why the hospital room looked so empty, since it was a high risk pregnancy. LOL, I never even noticed that.


----------



## sdkitty

Sassys said:


> Correct! All scenes with Mandy Moore are flashbacks. She was pregnant with triplets, but one died. At the same time, a baby (the black baby) was dropped at the hospital because he was abandoned; so they decided to take him, making the "triplets" complete again.


I wonder if the overweight twin is going to lose a lot of weight.  If so, the actress is probably wearing a fat suit.


----------



## coconutsboston

Sassys said:


> No problem. My co-worker was confused as well lol, so I had to explain it to her. She said she could not understand why the hospital room looked so empty, since it was a high risk pregnancy. LOL, I never even noticed that.



Lol, I noticed the empty hospital room but had I not read about the Jack/Miguel bit here, I would have missed it completely. 

I like this show a lot, but I'm gonna need you guys to keep the Cliff's Notes going for me! [emoji6]


----------



## qudz104

Sorry! I didn't mean to spoil it for those that didn't watch it! I'm such a spaz at explaining but sassys did an awesome job  also sorry! Jacks friends name was Miguel idk where I thought it was Manuel from


----------



## Sassys

sdkitty said:


> I wonder if the overweight twin is going to lose a lot of weight.  If so, the actress is probably wearing a fat suit.



Not a fat suit. That is her real size.


----------



## Megs

I didn't catch episode 2 yet, going to try to watch it tomorrow - but I LOVED the twist at the end of episode 1 and think this show is promising! Glad so many of you are on board too so we can all chat about it!


----------



## Sassys

sdkitty said:


> thanks much
> so the very last scene where the black guy's parents show up is the older Mandy Moore character I guess
> I'm not familiar with the actor who plays Mandy Moore's husband but I like him (and her)



Just watched the second episode; Mandy Moore is also playing older mother; that's just makeup.


----------



## ildera5

I LOVE that Kate (Chrissy Metz) is so well-written!  It is so refreshing for me to see a character like her on TV who I can relate to .  I have to say that as soon as I heard slimy Miguel tell Jack to hold onto Rebecca, I KNEW he was going to be involved in some way.  I hope that it is only bc Jack dies since I noticed that Rebecca still had on his necklace in the present while visiting her grandkids .


----------



## TC1

I know we're supposed to think Miguel is "slimy" as was stated above...but to me..he was 100% honest with his friend in person and on the phone. He told him that he was jealous..and that she was basically a great spouse, and if you don't look after those kind of things...they slip away. So, I'm here for the rest of the storyline to pan out.
I personally know of people who've gone behind their best friends backs to hook up with their spouse..so the honesty to me was a good thing.


----------



## inherforties

TC1 said:


> I know we're supposed to think Miguel is "slimy" as was stated above...but to me..he was 100% honest with his friend in person and on the phone. He told him that he was jealous..and that she was basically a great spouse, and if you don't look after those kind of things...they slip away. So, I'm here for the rest of the storyline to pan out.
> I personally know of people who've gone behind their best friends backs to hook up with their spouse..so the honesty to me was a good thing.



Yeah I didn't think he was slimy at all. That's the interesting thing about this show. We don't know what happened with Jack. It's obvious he has a drinking problem and, if he's an alcoholic, it's possible he doesn't stop drinking. Or he dies. Or he leaves her somewhere down the road.


----------



## JNH14

Love this new show! It's so well written and acted-hope it keeps being as entertaining.


----------



## lulilu

Watched on demand.  Loved it.


----------



## qudz104

TC1 said:


> I know we're supposed to think Miguel is "slimy" as was stated above...but to me..he was 100% honest with his friend in person and on the phone. He told him that he was jealous..and that she was basically a great spouse, and if you don't look after those kind of things...they slip away. So, I'm here for the rest of the storyline to pan out.
> I personally know of people who've gone behind their best friends backs to hook up with their spouse..so the honesty to me was a good thing.



Personally I don't think he was slimy at all. I am just hoping that Rebecca married him after jack died... Not sure if he did but I do hope they lived happily till the end and didn't get divorced.


----------



## JNH14

I agree-I think he was trying to make Jack wake up to what he had!


----------



## ildera5

TC1 said:


> I know we're supposed to think Miguel is "slimy" as was stated above...but to me..he was 100% honest with his friend in person and on the phone. He told him that he was jealous..and that she was basically a great spouse, and if you don't look after those kind of things...they slip away. So, I'm here for the rest of the storyline to pan out.
> I personally know of people who've gone behind their best friends backs to hook up with their spouse..so the honesty to me was a good thing.





inherforties said:


> Yeah I didn't think he was slimy at all. That's the interesting thing about this show. We don't know what happened with Jack. It's obvious he has a drinking problem and, if he's an alcoholic, it's possible he doesn't stop drinking. Or he dies. Or he leaves her somewhere down the road.





qudz104 said:


> Personally I don't think he was slimy at all. I am just hoping that Rebecca married him after jack died... Not sure if he did but I do hope they lived happily till the end and didn't get divorced.



I am the one who stated above that he was slimy . I thought he was slimy bc of how he said what he said. I don't think I would want my best friend describing my wife that way; it just made me shudder when he said some of it. I do agree that he was good to be honest and give Jack a wake-up call, but I did not agree with what he said. Also, like I said, I hope it was bc Jack died, so then Miguel was able to swoop in, I mean, maybe they truly fell in love .  We will all see as the show continues .  I am looking forward to how this all plays out!


----------



## inherforties

ildera5 said:


> I am the one who stated above that he was slimy . I thought he was slimy bc of how he said what he said. I don't think I would want my best friend describing my wife that way; it just made me shudder when he said some of it. I do agree that he was good to be honest and give Jack a wake-up call, but I did not agree with what he said. Also, like I said, I hope it was bc Jack died, so then Miguel was able to swoop in, I mean, maybe they truly fell in love .  We will all see as the show continues .  I am looking forward to how this all plays out!



I guess it's all perspective. Personally, I thought Jack was slimy for sitting in a bar drinking, whining about how his wife isn't the woman he married, while she's home busting her bum, raising their 3 kids, and it was nice to see another man call him out on his BS rather than agree with him about awful it is that his wife isn't available for him 24/7 anymore.


----------



## TC1

inherforties said:


> I guess it's all perspective. Personally, I thought Jack was slimy for sitting in a bar drinking, whining about how his wife isn't the woman he married, while she's home busting her bum, raising their 3 kids, and it was nice to see another man call him out on his BS rather than agree with him about awful it is that his wife isn't available for him 24/7 anymore.


 I wish I could like this 1000x


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Is the show not on this upcoming week?


----------



## ildera5

Glitterandstuds said:


> Is the show not on this upcoming week?


No, it is missing from the line-up this week bc of a debate in the U.S., I believe.  That is what my Canadian station said when I watched last week


----------



## ildera5

inherforties said:


> I guess it's all perspective. Personally, I thought Jack was slimy for sitting in a bar drinking, whining about how his wife isn't the woman he married, while she's home busting her bum, raising their 3 kids, and it was nice to see another man call him out on his BS rather than agree with him about awful it is that his wife isn't available for him 24/7 anymore.



Yes, I guess it is depending on where you are.  Makes sense


----------



## Lizzys

Another episode and I am still wondering what happened to Jack.  The suspense is killing me.  Still loving this show!


----------



## Sassys

I don't like how as babies, they keep putting Kate and Kevin in the same bassinet, but leave Randell in a separate bassinet. Kate and Kevin keep referring to themselves as twins, but technically they are not twins. Their mother was carrying triplets, so how are they twins? Wouldn't they be considered twins if they were identical an in one placenta and the other baby was in another placenta? I just feel, from the beginning the parents were treating Randell different. Why not change his name to a "K" name like the others, if she didn't want to use Kyle.


----------



## fashion16

I absolutely love this show. I am not a "cry at the drop of a hat" person. I don't cry at hallmark commercials or those ASPCA commercials but I have wept on every single episode of this darn show. I love how real and honest it is while leaving hope at the same time.


----------



## sdkitty

It seems to me they're showing how the mom struggled with bonding with Randell after losing her third triplet.  But they must have done a good job with him because look at the man he became.



Sassys said:


> I don't like how as babies, they keep putting Kate and Kevin in the same bassinet, but leave Randell in a separate bassinet. Kate and Kevin keep referring to themselves as twins, but technically they are not twins. Their mother was carrying triplets, so how are they twins? Wouldn't they be considered twins if they were identical an in one placenta and the other baby was in another placenta? I just feel, from the beginning the parents were treating Randell different. Why not change his name to a "K" name like the others, if she didn't want to use Kyle.


----------



## Elly_N

Sassys said:


> I don't like how as babies, they keep putting Kate and Kevin in the same bassinet, but leave Randell in a separate bassinet. Kate and Kevin keep referring to themselves as twins, but technically they are not twins. Their mother was carrying triplets, so how are they twins? Wouldn't they be considered twins if they were identical an in one placenta and the other baby was in another placenta? I just feel, from the beginning the parents were treating Randell different. Why not change his name to a "K" name like the others, if she didn't want to use Kyle.



About Kate and Kevin in the same bassinet: I remember Jack telling someone (maybe the dr) that those 2 could only fall asleep when they were together. 

I suppose she could have given him a K name. But the name Randall was giving him something from his bio parents - bio mum's favourite poet was Dudley Randall. After giving him his name the bonding started [emoji4]


----------



## lulilu

Randall's father said to give him his own name, not that of the lost baby.  He suggested Randall, giving her the poetry book.


----------



## Deco

I've jumped on board too and so far really love this show.
I got the impression that Jack is dead and has been for a while, because when Rebecca and Miguel showed up, there was a big enthusiastic "grandma and grandpa are here!"  I don't see them saying that if Miguel was grandma's recent jump off, or if Jack, their real grandpa, was still alive or in their lives.  Maybe Jack's still alive, but I thought he must have vanished a long time ago and isn't known as grandpa to Randall's kids.
Milo Ventimiglia is one of those guys who gets better with age.
Randall and his wife are both gorgeous.  Serious eye candy, both of them.


----------



## qudz104

Yeah when Randall was taking to his bio dad he kept referring to his (adoptive) father in the past sense.


----------



## sdkitty

qudz104 said:


> Yeah when Randall was taking to his bio dad he kept referring to his (adoptive) father in the past sense.


good acting on this show.  I like Randall's bio dad (actor).  Glad to have a show like this to watch


----------



## TC1

Young Kate's scences at the pool were heartbreaking.


----------



## gagabag

Ok so I have just discovered this show and have just finished watching the pilot episode. Wow! The script, the acting, the cast were all amazing! Loved the obstetrician's dialogues. Hope all doctors can communicate like that.


----------



## qudz104

I find it interesting, and maybe true to life, that as kids, the parents gave Kevin the least attention because he "had the most" going for him... And as adults he's the most insecure. Of course all three siblings have their own insecurities but it's been beautifully portrayed how little things like that dealt manifest as one gets older.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Don't know if I missed something but what was Randall doing with the notepad and the sticks?


----------



## peace43

Glitterandstuds said:


> Don't know if I missed something but what was Randall doing with the notepad and the sticks?



I believe he was counting how many African-American people he met or saw. I think he mentioned it later to his mom.


----------



## Elly_N

Glitterandstuds said:


> Don't know if I missed something but what was Randall doing with the notepad and the sticks?



Randall made a tally of every black person he ever met. He was telling his bio dad that he grew up in one of the whitest neighborhoods. Every time he met a black person he'd make a note of it.


----------



## Florasun

I love the music, too, especially the song from the first episode, "Watch Me". I was shocked to see that it is from 1972, it sounds fresh and contemporary.


----------



## lulilu

qudz104 said:


> I find it interesting, and maybe true to life, that as kids, the parents gave Kevin the least attention because he "had the most" going for him... And as adults he's the most insecure. Of course all three siblings have their own insecurities but it's been beautifully portrayed how little things like that dealt manifest as one gets older.



This happened in my family with my 3 youngest siblings.  (I am several years older.)  The youngest was ignored because my mother gave all her attention to the other two, one of whom was quite sickly and the other had Down Syndrome.  The youngest was so smart, did so well in school, but got no positive attention.  To this day, she resents it.


----------



## JNH14

It's funny, I grew up the second oldest in a family of seven kids. One of them is always complaining that they weren't treated the same, got less attention etc. Life is hard and you play the hand your dealt with...no reason to blame others! If you want something you go after it as these three do in the show!


----------



## lulilu

JNH14 said:


> It's funny, I grew up the second oldest in a family of seven kids. One of them is always complaining that they weren't treated the same, got less attention etc. Life is hard and you play the hand your dealt with...no reason to blame others! If you want something you go after it as these three do in the show!



This is true (I was oldest of 5) but it doesn't make it hurt less to have a mother who clearly favored another child.


----------



## Sassys

lulilu said:


> This is true (I was oldest of 5) *but it doesn't make it hurt less to have a mother who clearly favored another child.*



Exactly!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Elly_N said:


> Randall made a tally of every black person he ever met. He was telling his bio dad that he grew up in one of the whitest neighborhoods. Every time he met a black person he'd make a note of it.



Ahhhh I somehow missed that, thank you


----------



## JNH14

lulilu said:


> This is true (I was oldest of 5) but it doesn't make it hurt less to have a mother who clearly favored another child.



Who is she favoring on the show? She had trouble when Randall was small with nursing-but who has she favored since?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ They're not favoriting anyone but Randall and Kate get more attention because they don't fit in as well as Kevin and the dad was ignoring him in this episode and he almost drowned.


----------



## rdgldy

Tomorrow's episode is supposed to be a real heartbreaker:
http://www.inquisitr.com/3635781/mandy-moore-says-this-is-us-episode-5-will-destroy-people/


----------



## sdkitty

rdgldy said:


> Tomorrow's episode is supposed to be a real heartbreaker:
> http://www.inquisitr.com/3635781/mandy-moore-says-this-is-us-episode-5-will-destroy-people/


so I guess he doesn't die
I love this show but have to confess I haven't cried so far.....look forward to tomorrow night's episode
thanks


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

This was a great episode!


----------



## TC1

I thought it was just OK. The scene at the end with Kevin and the girls was really nice. I didn't find anything about it really heartbreaking though.


----------



## melissatrv

Did Randall's biological father  die? I saw a scene with him holding his William's hat in one of the kid's rooms and crying. I think it would have been more heartbreaking to actually show them bonding more and a more personal death scene.   

I think Kevin is the weak link in the cast. Feel he is self-centered and says stupid things.  Even the life/death monologue at the end would not have comforted me if I was a child. I have no sympathy for him yet. 

I guess the heartbreaking scene was supposed to be us knowing Jack died?   Again I have to see an actual death scene to be teary eyed.  I am sure eventually they will disclose what happened and we will see something of that nature.   I am very curious to know what happened

Also did not get the part why Randall's wife had to ruin the whole hotel excursion with the pregnancy scare.  Seriously she could not have just enjoyed the time and done this another day?  She seemed so excited to go

I do love this show though and feel with the format of flashbacks and present day has no much potential for storylines


----------



## Sassys

melissatrv said:


> *Did Randall's biological father  die? I saw a scene with him holding his William's hat in one of the kid's rooms and crying. I think it would have been more heartbreaking to actually show them bonding more and a more personal death scene.   *
> 
> I think Kevin is the weak link in the cast. Feel he is self-centered and says stupid things.  Even the life/death monologue at the end would not have comforted me if I was a child. I have no sympathy for him yet.
> 
> I guess the heartbreaking scene was supposed to be us knowing Jack died?   Again I have to see an actual death scene to be teary eyed.  I am sure eventually they will disclose what happened and we will see something of that nature.   I am very curious to know what happened
> 
> Also did not get the part why Randall's wife had to ruin the whole hotel excursion with the pregnancy scare.  Seriously she could not have just enjoyed the time and done this another day?  She seemed so excited to go
> 
> I do love this show though and feel with the format of flashbacks and present day has no much potential for storylines



I think the show shows the past, present and future (his father passing and packing up his things), or they were just trying to show different scenes of death.


----------



## sdkitty

melissatrv said:


> Did Randall's biological father  die? I saw a scene with him holding his William's hat in one of the kid's rooms and crying. I think it would have been more heartbreaking to actually show them bonding more and a more personal death scene.
> 
> I think Kevin is the weak link in the cast. Feel he is self-centered and says stupid things.  Even the life/death monologue at the end would not have comforted me if I was a child. I have no sympathy for him yet.
> 
> I guess the heartbreaking scene was supposed to be us knowing Jack died?   Again I have to see an actual death scene to be teary eyed.  I am sure eventually they will disclose what happened and we will see something of that nature.   I am very curious to know what happened
> 
> Also did not get the part why Randall's wife had to ruin the whole hotel excursion with the pregnancy scare.  Seriously she could not have just enjoyed the time and done this another day?  She seemed so excited to go
> 
> I do love this show though and feel with the format of flashbacks and present day has no much potential for storylines


I think Randall was anticipating his father's death....or maybe they were going into the future for that scene
I could understand Randall's wife ruining the hotel excursion.  She was feeling physically sick and was obsessed with worry about being pregnant - not a recipe for romance.


----------



## coconutsboston

TC1 said:


> I thought it was just OK. The scene at the end with Kevin and the girls was really nice. I didn't find anything about it really heartbreaking though.



Nor did I. I wondered if I dozed off somehow and missed what everyone was talking about. [emoji15]


----------



## qudz104

I think that the Scene with Randall holding Williams things was a flash into the future since he is inevitably going to die soon.
The scene with Kate holding her fathers ashes saying she watches football with her dad really was a tearjerker for me. I assumed he was dead and would prefer that to him and Rebecca getting a divorce to explain Miguel but still sad.

On a side note, the cousin of one of my good friend is the one making the soundtrack of the show! I think he's doing a phenomenal job picking out great tunes for each episode.


----------



## LavenderIce

So, basically Randall has lost two of his dads.  Connecting with his biological father at the end of his life, having lost the father who raised him, I can see why this is emotional for him.


----------



## Deco

I haven't watched the latest episode yet, but I noticed something else tonight. I've been rewatching Stranger Things and realized Benny, who feeds 11 early on in his restaurant and then gets shot, is played by the same guy who plays Toby, Kate's boyfriend in this show.  Pretty surprising because he had a very different look in Stranger Things.  He was still large and heavy set but in a muscular strong man, thick necked hunky way. More evenly distributed heaviness over a layer of muscle.  In This Is Us, he's narrower in the face and neck with no noticeable chest muscles, and much more pronounced in the gut.  They've frumpified him a bit for this show.


----------



## lulilu

I didn't find the last episode especially heartbreaking.  I guess learning that Milos' character died is supposed to be heartbreaking.  I found the preview of Randall holding his dad's hat while packing things in a box sadder.  So close to having his real dad in his life in a meaningful (long) way.


----------



## sdkitty

lulilu said:


> I didn't find the last episode especially heartbreaking.  I guess learning that Milos' character died is supposed to be heartbreaking.  I found the preview of Randall holding his dad's hat while packing things in a box sadder.  So close to having his real dad in his life in a meaningful (long) way.


I think we all kind of knew Jack died.  we still don't know when or at what age.  When we see that it may be heartbreaking.  I've had moments in the show where I kind of almost teared up - no actual crying so far.


----------



## raffifi

I really wanted to love this show because I miss parenthood and I had high hopes (maybe too high). But I never found it sad, never had to cry, never made me laugh..... I think I will watch a few more episodes and see if the show gets better for me.


----------



## sdkitty

raffifi said:


> I really wanted to love this show because I miss parenthood and I had high hopes (maybe too high). But I never found it sad, never had to cry, never made me laugh..... I think I will watch a few more episodes and see if the show gets better for me.


I don't think it's as good as Parenthood (at least not yet) and not as good as Six Feet Under.  But I do like it.


----------



## JLJRN

sdkitty said:


> I don't think it's as good as Parenthood (at least not yet) and not as good as Six Feet Under.  But I do like it.



Nothing can beat Six Feet Under!!  Transparent is a really great family drama though- on Amazon Prime


----------



## qudz104

raffifi said:


> I really wanted to love this show because I miss parenthood and I had high hopes (maybe too high). But I never found it sad, never had to cry, never made me laugh..... I think I will watch a few more episodes and see if the show gets better for me.



It's hard to compare any show to parenthood, that was an amazing show! This has potential to be very good though. I am enjoying it so far.


----------



## qudz104

What the Emmys needs to do is make a best child actor category and promptly give it to the kid playing 8 year old Randall. And while they're at it, give the adult actor Emmy to sterling brown. Although I can't find fault with any actor or actress on the show, Randall in all ages shines through. Love him!


----------



## TC1

This episode was pretty ho-hum for me. I was really hoping this series was going to hit it out of the park. Now, Not so sure.


----------



## JNH14

There was so much hype after the first few episodes, but it seems to be losing steam...


----------



## shaurin

Sassys said:


> I don't like how as babies, they keep putting Kate and Kevin in the same bassinet, but leave Randell in a separate bassinet. Kate and Kevin keep referring to themselves as twins, but technically they are not twins. Their mother was carrying triplets, so how are they twins? Wouldn't they be considered twins if they were identical an in one placenta and the other baby was in another placenta? I just feel, from the beginning the parents were treating Randell different. Why not change his name to a "K" name like the others, if she didn't want to use Kyle.



I think what you are referring to is probably the amniotic sac, not the placenta.  Twins don't need to be in the same sac to be twins.  Identical twins are in the same sac and sometimes fraternal twins are but most of the the time fraternal twins aren't.  And sometimes they can share a placenta and sometimes they don't and sometimes you can start out with two placentas and then they merge into one (which is happened with me and my twins).  Lots of different scenarios.


----------



## Sassys

This Is Us star Chrissy Metz reveals she is contractually obligated to lose weight over the course of the series... but she's up for it 

http://tvline.com/2016/11/17/this-is-us-chrissy-metz-weight-loss-contract/


----------



## Lizzys

I really enjoyed the Thanksgiving episode.  The previous week was not as good as the rest of the season so I was glad this show was so good.  Made me think about how important family traditions are to us.


----------



## qudz104

There were at least a few instances where I cried in this weeks episode.. Young Williams pain at not being able to see his son, Jacks utmost love and devotion to his son and family, Rebecca's maybe "selfish" but reasonable reason to keep Randall from meeting his birth parents... 

Next week is the mid season finale! I feel so sad that it's taking a break!


----------



## TC1

The scenes with young Randall at the end while his dad did the push ups...was all the feels.
Plus side, Milo Ventimiglia shirtless.


----------



## sdkitty

qudz104 said:


> There were at least a few instances where I cried in this weeks episode.. Young Williams pain at not being able to see his son, Jacks utmost love and devotion to his son and family, Rebecca's maybe "selfish" but reasonable reason to keep Randall from meeting his birth parents...
> 
> Next week is the mid season finale! I feel so sad that it's taking a break!


Love this show.  I've welled up but never actually cried.  I found the scene a week ago where William tells Kevin's GF he's a sweet boy, etc. and she goes back and kisses him touching


----------



## qudz104

sdkitty said:


> Love this show.  I've welled up but never actually cried.  I found the scene a week ago where William tells Kevin's GF he's a sweet boy, etc. and she goes back and kisses him touching



Same. It was sad but two scenes made me actually cry; when young William realizes he won't really get to ever see Randall and when milo did the push-ups to show his devotion to his son.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

qudz104 said:


> Same. It was sad but two scenes made me actually cry; when young William realizes he won't really get to ever see Randall and when milo did the push-ups to show his devotion to his son.



Ditto!!!


----------



## TC1

Loved this weeks episode!!, minus the end


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Plot twist: William is gay & Randall's daughter "Grandpa is gay or he's bi" HAHA

My goodness that ending mess with my emotions


----------



## dorcast

TC1 said:


> Loved this weeks episode!!, minus the end



I thought it was the best episode yet by far, I loved it too.  (minus the end)


----------



## pursegrl12

Would never have thought William was gay!!


----------



## lulilu

It was a really moving episode.  But I missed what happened to the guy on the terrace (Spade??)


----------



## lovely

But nothing bad happens on Christmas eve, right?!!? So hopefully all will be well...


----------



## JLJRN

lovely said:


> But nothing bad happens on Christmas eve, right?!!? So hopefully all will be well...



Right, Toby will be fine, he collapsed due to a pulmonary embolism from the long plane flight- they'll bring him back.


----------



## sdkitty

lulilu said:


> It was a really moving episode.  But I missed what happened to the guy on the terrace (Spade??)


I was not clear on that either.  I went online and looked for a recap.  They said he disappeared but didn't jump - went back to the party.


----------



## Croatia

They showed him going back inside


----------



## lulilu

I thought perhaps he went back inside.  Thanks.


----------



## Jesssh

JLJRN said:


> Right, Toby will be fine, he collapsed due to a pulmonary embolism from the long plane flight- they'll bring him back.



I think one of my relatives died from that (years ago). He was morbidly obese. No plane flight though.

That scene hit a little too close to home.


----------



## TC1

I thought Toby had flatlined at the end, I guess it doesn't mean they still can't bring him back...but geez.


----------



## sdkitty

JLJRN said:


> Right, Toby will be fine, he collapsed due to a pulmonary embolism from the long plane flight- they'll bring him back.


used to be in the "old days" a main character almost never died.  but these days you never know.  I was sad when he collapsed.  Kind of teared up a bit....still haven't really cried on this show yet.


----------



## bisbee

I get so involved with these shows...I gasped out loud when he collapsed.  Actually...when he stood up he didn't look good...I knew something was going to happen...


----------



## sdkitty

bisbee said:


> I get so involved with these shows...I gasped out loud when he collapsed.  Actually...when he stood up he didn't look good...I knew something was going to happen...





bisbee said:


> I get so involved with these shows...I gasped out loud when he collapsed.  Actually...when he stood up he didn't look good...I knew something was going to happen...



In addition to being obese and travelling a long time on a plane, they had sex shortly before his collapse.  I thought it was a heart attack.  Maybe this is prudish but I thought it was kind of tacky for her to go into one of her brother's bedrooms and have sex (on the bed?)


----------



## buzzytoes

I figured he was going to have a heart attack when Randall's wife mentioned he was out of breath after they had sex. Then I was like "okay maybe not" cuz he was lifting one of the girls up to the tree and singing and stuff. 
I love Randall - "So I bought him a boat, you're welcome little boy."  Between that and the daughter with "Grandpa's gay, or at least bi," the entire family slays me.


----------



## sdkitty

buzzytoes said:


> I figured he was going to have a heart attack when Randall's wife mentioned he was out of breath after they had sex. Then I was like "okay maybe not" cuz he was lifting one of the girls up to the tree and singing and stuff.
> I love Randall - "So I bought him a boat, you're welcome little boy."  Between that and the daughter with "Grandpa's gay, or at least bi," the entire family slays me.


I know - the kid figuring out grandpa was gay before the adults was priceless


----------



## ssocialitex

Just binged this show this past weekend and I thought it was SO good!!  It felt so real and the storylines - I thought - were great and relatable.  One part that tugged at my heartstrings was when young William pulled out his compilation of work and the title was "Poems for My Son" or something along the lines of that.


----------



## mundodabolsa

I watched the whole season recently and while I definitely like this show, it wasn't nearly as emotional or heart-wrenching as I expected given all the hype. 

One thing I really dislike though is Mandy Moore playing the older version of her character.  Sorry but the makeup just isn't cutting it. It's jarring to me because she's simply not seemingly old enough to be any of the adult character's mother.  Maybe it's because her voice is still too young?


----------



## bisbee

mundodabolsa said:


> I watched the whole season recently and while I definitely like this show, it wasn't nearly as emotional or heart-wrenching as I expected given all the hype.
> 
> One thing I really dislike though is Mandy Moore playing the older version of her character.  Sorry but the makeup just isn't cutting it. It's jarring to me because she's simply not seemingly old enough to be any of the adult character's mother.  Maybe it's because her voice is still too young?


I don't think it's her voice...my children are older than the grown children on the show and my voice sounds the same as when I was 30 years younger.  She's not supposed to be 90!


----------



## Kansashalo

Mandy Moore as an old woman isn't working for me either, but she did grown on me (as an older woman) as the season progressed.


----------



## pursegrl12

I still can't get with the older Mandy Moore....I dont know what it is maybe the mouth area. how old are the "grown" kids now? 35-40? So she would be 55-60?


----------



## Sassys

pursegrl12 said:


> I still can't get with the older Mandy Moore....I dont know what it is maybe the mouth area. how old are the "grown" kids now? 35-40? So she would be 55-60?



Kids are 36 - First episode was about them all turning 36


----------



## Jesssh

Milo was 36 when babies were born. IIRC, Mandy was 29 at conception. She does not look 65 but she was considered exceptionally beautiful so maybe in the story she is one of the lucky ones.


----------



## TC1

I just don't really like Mandy Moore, lol. So that's what it is for me..young..old..meh. I enjoy the show, her performances are always the weakest (IMO)


----------



## melissatrv

TC1 said:


> I just don't really like Mandy Moore, lol. So that's what it is for me..young..old..meh. I enjoy the show, her performances are always the weakest (IMO)


I think the guy who plays the younger brother, the actor, can be annoying sometimes.


----------



## TC1

melissatrv said:


> I think the guy who plays the younger brother, the actor, can be annoying sometimes.


 I'm used to Justin Hartley being annoying..lol..he was on The Young & the Restless for quite some time, before that I watched him on Mistresses. I think he's easy on the eyes...makes up for the rest.


----------



## coconutsboston

Yes! I'm glad I'm not the only one Kevin annoys. I can't get past it to even think he's good looking. 

I always want to call Randall "Roland" because of his character in Army Wives. I just love him.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

There were some good one liners last night.

"He's not gay, he's French Canadian" HA


----------



## sdkitty

Glitterandstuds said:


> There were some good one liners last night.
> 
> "He's not gay, he's French Canadian" HA


anyone watch tonight?  too much Mandy Moore for me.  Obviously the writers/director must think a lot of her.  Me not so much.  I liked her fine in the beginning but for some reason not as much as the series goes on.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Count me in for not finding Mandy believable as a 60 year old grandma


----------



## lareina507

I'm confused on the show's setting... I initially thought they grew up in Pittsburgh, as adults Randall and his family live in the NY metro, Kevin joins them in NY because he's doing a play. It gets confusing because in real-time Randall's biological dad lives in the same city and even the Mom & Miguel stop by occasionally. 

It's a small detail but I just can't get past it. NY to Philly, I could understand the commute but NY to Pgh is some distance.


----------



## lulilu

In some episodes, it appears they are living in LA?


----------



## lareina507

lulilu said:


> In some episodes, it appears they are living in LA?


That I get, Kate and Kevin were both living in LA at the beginning of the season. Kevin left for NY to do a play.


----------



## sdkitty

the actress who plays Kate was on WWHL last night.  She looked way larger than she does on the show.  If the plan is for her to lose weight IRL as the actress plans to do on the show, I don't think it's working.  Really unhealthy enormous.


----------



## Sassys

Chrissy Metz explains why This Is Us producers cast a thin actor to play her heavy boyfriend (with the help of prosthetics) on TV's This Is Us

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Metz-defends-star-fat-suit.html#ixzz4Z0W01LU5


----------



## Sassys

sdkitty said:


> the actress who plays Kate was on WWHL last night.  She looked way larger than she does on the show.  If the plan is for her to lose weight IRL as the actress plans to do on the show, I don't think it's working.  Really unhealthy enormous.



She is squeezed in the chair, which pushes everything up. They probably did not want to offend her by giving her a different chair than they normally use.


----------



## sdkitty

Sassys said:


> She is squeezed in the chair, which pushes everything up. They probably did not want to offend her by giving her a different chair than they normally use.


IKD but it looks like she must weigh well over 300 lbs to me


----------



## TC1

Sassys said:


> She is squeezed in the chair, which pushes everything up. They probably did not want to offend her by giving her a different chair than they normally use.


They quite often give her a different chair. On Live with Kelly they changed the whole set to accomodate. She is very large (but that's why she was cast)


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> They quite often give her a different chair. On Live with Kelly they changed the whole set to accomodate. She is very large (but that's why she was cast)


I'm talk about on WWHL. Maybe they didn't want to change seating.


----------



## pursegrl12

Wow, that is so unhealthy and uncomfortable looking. I hope she loses the weight. She is so pretty though!!


----------



## melissatrv

Was the only one balling at the end of this episode?  So sad!!


----------



## sdkitty

melissatrv said:


> Was the only one balling at the end of this episode?  So sad!!


it was very sad
this is the first episode where I actually cried
well done


----------



## swags

melissatrv said:


> Was the only one balling at the end of this episode?  So sad!!


I was! What an episode.


----------



## ssocialitex

sdkitty said:


> it was very sad
> this is the first episode where I actually cried
> well done



Same for me. I couldn't stop at the end


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Same, first episode I cried in. What a great show


----------



## sdkitty

Glitterandstuds said:


> Same, first episode I cried in. What a great show





Glitterandstuds said:


> Same, first episode I cried in. What a great show


sad to lose William.  I can only imagine when Milo dies.  get out the hankies


----------



## sandc

So sad! And omg the ducks at the end had me crying too!


----------



## Gblb

First episode for me that made me cry too. I'm really going to miss William. I felt like william's boyfriend was left more as a loose end too. I wonder if there will be any flashbacks if Randall maintains contact with his new cousins? As mentioned, the ducks brought it home for me.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

First episode that made me ball too! So sad.


----------



## sdkitty

oo_let_me_see said:


> First episode that made me ball too! So sad.


glad you all are saying this because I kept hearing people cried every episode


----------



## acrowcounted

Sterling K Brown is such a good actor.


----------



## lulilu

I read that William may come back next season in flashbacks.  At least he hopes so.


----------



## ssocialitex

I'm ready to find out what happened to Jack


----------



## pursegrl12

I have a feeling that he takes his own life. I don't know why but when Kate was sooo hesitant to talk about it, I felt it must be something so horrific and unthinkable. I don't know, if he died of cancer or a car accident, I can't imagine why 15-20 years or so later, she still wouldn't be able to talk about it like it just happened yesterday. JMO


----------



## acrowcounted

It's probably going to be something horrific like a drunk driving accident caused by Jack's father.


----------



## pursegrl12

there are theories that whatever happened, Kate is the one to find his body, that's why she can hardly speak about it.


----------



## LavenderIce

First episode that made me cry.  SKB and RCJ were everything in this episode.


----------



## Gblb

pursegrl12 said:


> I have a feeling that he takes his own life. I don't know why but when Kate was sooo hesitant to talk about it, I felt it must be something so horrific and unthinkable. I don't know, if he died of cancer or a car accident, I can't imagine why 15-20 years or so later, she still wouldn't be able to talk about it like it just happened yesterday. JMO



I was wondering the same thing or in the recent events jack was mad that Rebecca lied by omission about her relationship with the bandmate. Jack was seen out and drinking, he fell off the wagon. Any possibility that the drinking continued and there was an accident that involved another person that led to his demise? Just a thought because the kids were definitely teenagers at the time, Kevin becoming sexually active, etc.


----------



## Gblb

acrowcounted said:


> It's probably going to be something horrific like a drunk driving accident caused by Jack's father.


I just said the same thing. I didn't see your post. Apologies!


----------



## acrowcounted

Gblb said:


> I just said the same thing. I didn't see your post. Apologies!


Great minds...


----------



## pursegrl12

Gblb said:


> I was wondering the same thing or in the recent events jack was mad that Rebecca lied by omission about her relationship with the bandmate. Jack was seen out and drinking, he fell off the wagon. Any possibility that the drinking continued and there was an accident that involved another person that led to his demise? Just a thought because the kids were definitely teenagers at the time, Kevin becoming sexually active, etc.



Yes, the drunk driving accident theory makes sense....then rebecca leans on Miguel for comfort then they end up together.


----------



## ClassicFab

Sterling K. Brown and Ron Jones were amazing. This episode gave me goosebumps and I cried like a baby.


----------



## mundodabolsa

This was the first time I bawled too.  I mean I've been loving the season and all but not crying during every episode like is seemingly common among viewers. 

As I watched Sterling K. Brown's performance I kept thinking, this is Emmy-winning stuff.  Give the man an award!


----------



## melissatrv

Yeah Sterling Brown is awesome. I had never seen him in anything before the People vs OJ Simpson and he was fantastic in that too.  I like how he can convey deep emotion very subtly and not be over the top.  I know that is part of his character but also the sign of a great actor


----------



## itsmree

OMG - so glad i found this thread to talk about this series. LOVE LOVE LOVE IT. i cried so hard the last episode, that my teenage son came out of his room and was like "mom, you do know he didn't really die, right?" he is alive and probably watching this right now too.


----------



## susieserb

After my FB friends (and not) begged me to go on our "demand TV" and binge season 1,  I dutifully complied.  In a nutshell this is Grey's Anatomy (the folky themed music) meets (fellow baby boomers will relate) THIRTY SOMETHING!!! right? right?  I will not use the term P.C. but my sister's catch all phrase EARNEST.  Wasp family CHECK; Blacks check; Jews check; Asian check; homosexual/bi check...hmmmm even drug addicts CHECK.  Oh forgot obese people double CHECK!!!!!


----------



## sdkitty

susieserb said:


> After my FB friends (and not) begged me to go on our "demand TV" and binge season 1,  I dutifully complied.  In a nutshell this is Grey's Anatomy (the folky themed music) meets (fellow baby boomers will relate) THIRTY SOMETHING!!! right? right?  I will not use the term P.C. but my sister's catch all phrase EARNEST.  Wasp family CHECK; Blacks check; Jews check; Asian check; homosexual/bi check...hmmmm even drug addicts CHECK.


yep....Ken Olin of 30 something is the exec producer (or one of them)


----------



## susieserb

sdkitty said:


> yep....Ken Olin of 30 something is the exec producer (or one of them)


WHAAAAAT? Ok then we have come full circle.  Makes total sense.


----------



## sdkitty

yes, I thought I glimpsed a familiar name on the credits last week and I just googled it.....


----------



## susieserb

sdkitty said:


> yes, I thought I glimpsed a familiar name on the credits last week and I just googled it.....


That's awesome...My senses were on target and you're google helped solidify it all.


----------



## buzzytoes

pursegrl12 said:


> I have a feeling that he takes his own life. I don't know why but when Kate was sooo hesitant to talk about it, I felt it must be something so horrific and unthinkable. I don't know, if he died of cancer or a car accident, I can't imagine why 15-20 years or so later, she still wouldn't be able to talk about it like it just happened yesterday. JMO


I am guessing whatever happened, she blames herself. That is why she has the ashes, she can't talk about it, and why she gained so much weight. She has punished herself.


----------



## Megs

buzzytoes said:


> I am guessing whatever happened, she blames herself. That is why she has the ashes, she can't talk about it, and why she gained so much weight. She has punished herself.



Ya that's what I think too...


----------



## tweezer

susieserb said:


> After my FB friends (and not) begged me to go on our "demand TV" and binge season 1,  I dutifully complied.  In a nutshell this is Grey's Anatomy (the folky themed music) meets (fellow baby boomers will relate) THIRTY SOMETHING!!! right? right?  I will not use the term P.C. but my sister's catch all phrase EARNEST.  Wasp family CHECK; Blacks check; Jews check; Asian check; homosexual/bi check...hmmmm even drug addicts CHECK.  Oh forgot obese people double CHECK!!!!!


Who cares it still gets me every time! Great actors and haven't watched an episode yet where it hasn't moved me.


----------



## ssocialitex

Tonights was good!! I don't want the finale to be next week


----------



## pursegrl12

so, the drunk driving accident seems most likely at this point. what if he gets home ok after the bar then the daughter calls to pick her up in the middle of the night and he's even more drunk at that point. then the accident happens and that's why she blames herself.

so many theories!!


----------



## LavenderIce

I thought I read somewhere Mandy Moore says we won't find out about Jack's death this season.  I, for one, am not ready for that reveal.  We just lost William.


----------



## Sassys

Mandy Moore reveals the finale of This Is Us will 'destroy America' as she graces magazine cover with co-stars 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ays-finale-destroy-America.html#ixzz4akydVuY7


----------



## sdkitty

LavenderIce said:


> I thought I read somewhere Mandy Moore says we won't find out about Jack's death this season.  I, for one, am not ready for that reveal.  We just lost William.


I was thinking we'd see in the next episode.  Can't believe the season is ending


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> Mandy Moore reveals the finale of This Is Us *will 'destroy America' *as she graces magazine cover with co-stars
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ays-finale-destroy-America.html#ixzz4akydVuY7



"Destroy America"?!??! what the heck could it be???? I wouldn't really be shocked at all if it was drunk driving/suicide/murder even!!! at this point it could be anything but their talking like it's the worst thing on the planet.


----------



## sdkitty

pursegrl12 said:


> "Destroy America"?!??! what the heck could it be???? I wouldn't really be shocked at all if it was drunk driving/suicide/murder even!!! at this point it could be anything but their talking like it's the worst thing on the planet.


that seems ridiculous....Mandy is shaping up to be my least favorite cast member


----------



## GaudyGirl

pursegrl12 said:


> so, the drunk driving accident seems most likely at this point. what if he gets home ok after the bar then the daughter calls to pick her up in the middle of the night and he's even more drunk at that point. then the accident happens and that's why she blames herself.
> 
> so many theories!!


Could it be just as simple as Kate blaming herself because she's the one who encouraged him to fix it and he drunkenly drove to Cleveland. Maybe we are overthinking it but that Mandy Moore quote does make it sound pretty dramatic.


----------



## susieserb

I am so confused by A$$ U Ming episode 16 was the finale...Read here that there was a 17 WHAT??? Watched it...are there anymore episodes? They all seem like finales LOL


----------



## acrowcounted

GaudyGirl said:


> Could it be just as simple as Kate blaming herself because she's the one who encouraged him to fix it and he drunkenly drove to Cleveland. Maybe we are overthinking it but that Mandy Moore quote does make it sound pretty dramatic.


Agreed, I think it's pretty clear that he gets into an accident while driving drunk to Mandy Moore's band performance two hours away. That's why Kate blames herself, because she thinks she guilted him into traveling to see his wife that night. This last episode was so sad. I had a very realistic dream with my late father in it the night after watching it. Next week is going to be crushing.


----------



## TC1

acrowcounted said:


> Agreed, I think it's pretty clear that he gets into an accident while driving drunk to Mandy Moore's band performance two hours away. That's why Kate blames herself, because she thinks she guilted him into traveling to see his wife that night. This last episode was so sad. I had a very realistic dream with my late father in it the night after watching it. Next week is going to be crushing.


In the previews for next week it showed him at the bar in a confrontation with her bandmate. Although we were lead to assume he would crash on the way there...that doesn't happen.


----------



## acrowcounted

TC1 said:


> In the previews for next week it showed him at the bar in a confrontation with her bandmate. Although we were lead to assume he would crash on the way there...that doesn't happen.


Hmm I didn't stayed tuned for the previews. Hopefully he doesn't die until a few years later then. I still think Jack's dad has to play a role somehow. It's weird how they showed him for just that one scene where Jack asks him for money and then they never mention him again. I guess it could just have been a tip to the reason why Jack is determined to be such a good dad (because he never had one) but I'm suspicious that he's not somehow involved.


----------



## TC1

acrowcounted said:


> Hmm I didn't stayed tuned for the previews. Hopefully he doesn't die until a few years later then. I still think Jack's dad has to play a role somehow. It's weird how they showed him for just that one scene where Jack asks him for money and then they never mention him again. I guess it could just have been a tip to the reason why Jack is determined to be such a good dad (because he never had one) but I'm suspicious that he's not somehow involved.


Well, I just noted that he made it TO the bar, not saying that something still doesn't happen that same night.


----------



## minimom

I'm wondering if Jack gets angry and since he had been drinking, gets physical.     The article says that the episode goes a bit dark.


----------



## Sassys

Uh, how was that dark? And how did that destroy America?


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> Uh, how was that dark? And how did that destroy America?



right?!?! i thought the same exact thing!!!! ok, so they had a big fight and they're separating for awhile. big whoop!!! i don't get it, it was so over dramatized!!!


----------



## sdkitty

no, it didn't destroy America but it was kind of depressing.  I get that they're being more realistic about marriage and not doing Ozzie & Harriet.  But I think she was too hard on Jack.  He's been such a loving father and husband.  Then he agrees to mind the homefront while she goes and sings in nightclubs.  After all that, as soon as he slips, she wants a separation?  I'm sorry if this is anti-woman.  I'm not a mom so maybe I can't identify with this character as much as women who have children.


----------



## edollasign

I kept waiting for something earth shattering to happen.  Lots of hype for the finale and it didn't deliver.

I did like how they showed how Jack and Rebecca met when they lead us to believe Jack was the blind date.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

As part of America, I am not destroyed, nor did I find it dark. 
People on Twitter were crying and couldn't sleep and I'm like WTF


----------



## sdkitty

Glitterandstuds said:


> As part of America, I am not destroyed, nor did I find it dark.
> People on Twitter were crying and couldn't sleep and I'm like WTF


I guess those people don't understand it's a TV show.
As for the actors, I'm not that much a fan of Mandy.  I really like Milo.  However, they both seem to think this show is really important.  I like the show a lot.  But in addition to what Mandy said (above) I also heard Milo in an interview saying he's part of something really important.  
It's a TV show.  It's a very good one (esp for network).  But I don't recall the cast of Parenthood going around saying things like this.  Nor Six Feet Under or a lot of other excellent shows.  Come down to earth people.


----------



## Sassys

Glitterandstuds said:


> As part of America, I am not destroyed, nor did I find it dark.
> *People on Twitter were crying and couldn't sleep* and I'm like WTF


----------



## Jesssh

Glitterandstuds said:


> As part of America, I am not destroyed, nor did I find it dark.
> People on Twitter were crying and couldn't sleep and I'm like WTF



Funny, this show puts me to sleep almost every time I watch it.

I like it, and I like Milo's character (not the others so much), and I want to hear and watch all the clues, but something about the production or voices or lack of color makes me drift off.

Trying to watch all the episodes on demand, but I can only take one a day. Then if I drift off, I have to rewind... very confusing with all the flashbacks.

Maybe the "dark" parts were Milo's bad boy experiences with the poker and bartender plans. Or maybe I slept through the dark parts. It can only be so dark when it's on early. I think most married couples experience or consider separation at some point. My parents told me they did.


----------



## susieserb

The show is just sooooooo EARNEST.


----------



## laurineg1

Wasn't Jack supposed to die in this episode?  Also, he mentioned to Rebecca that she was 40?  Didn't he have his children when he was turning 36?  I'm a bit confused....


----------



## Sassys

laurineg1 said:


> Wasn't Jack supposed to die in this episode?  Also, he mentioned to Rebecca that she was 40?  Didn't he have his children when he was turning 36?  I'm a bit confused....



Rebecca was 29 when she got pregnant and Jack was 36


----------



## acrowcounted

Sassys said:


> Rebecca was 29 when she got pregnant and Jack was 36


Still doesn't make sense since the kids were 17 that episode. She should be at least 46 and he is the most handsome 53 year old I've ever seen


----------



## susieserb

acrowcounted said:


> Still doesn't make sense since the kids were 17 that episode. She should be at least 46 and he is the most handsome 53 year old I've ever seen


it's the old Soap Opera trick..kids age fast, adults get younger and younger 
*Soap opera rapid aging syndrome (Soras)*
.  Works all the time in TV land.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I figured they are going to drag out Jacks death to keep Milo employed lol


----------



## pursegrl12

Omg, someone on another site had an idea about the ending...that Rebecca was actually alone during that last scene. That jack was actually already dead and it was his "ghost" talking to her. Notice how she didn't respond or look up at him at all during his monologue about their relationship? She just kept playing with her necklace the whole time.  Now that would be a crazy outcome!!!!


----------



## susieserb

pursegrl12 said:


> Omg, someone on another site had an idea about the ending...that Rebecca was actually alone during that last scene. That jack was actually already dead and it was his "ghost" talking to her. Notice how she didn't respond or look up at him at all during his monologue about their relationship? She just kept playing with her necklace the whole time.  Now that would be a crazy outcome!!!!


I can see it, but they won't show u now...that will come later.  There's no such thing as loose threads, note the VM message on the recorder.  That's going to haunt Rebecca for leaving.


----------



## sdkitty

Glitterandstuds said:


> I figured they are going to drag out Jacks death to keep Milo employed lol


hopefully there will always be enough flashbacks to keep him in the show.....really like him


----------



## Gblb

After watching the finale and seeing that Rebecca and Jack decide to separate so Jack can work on his drinking and they can work on them growing apart and their marriage. I'm wondering if Jack spirals after that and Kate feels guilty because she encouraged Jack to go, which led to the separation, her father's downward spiral, return to drinking that possibility eventually leads to his demise. Also possibly the rift between Rebecca and Jack brings her and Miguel closer as a support system.  Up to now, we've rarely seen Rebecca and Miguel together during her marriage to Jack except as couples with the exception of Miguel coming to her gig I believe on Valentine's Day to try to meet women. Their relationship does not appear as of now that they'd even speak to one another without Jack being there, possibly  something aside from his death may have brought them closer?


----------



## Bagbug

I'm binge watching it on episode 12.  Its not heartbreaking at all.  I like Kate.  Mandy Moore is to unbelievable its kinda corny. This show is trying too hard.   Never can it be mentioned it the same realm as "six feet under" that was a heart wrenching show.  In my opinion one of 6 feet was one of the best ever.


----------



## sdkitty

Bagbug said:


> I'm binge watching it on episode 12.  Its not heartbreaking at all.  I like Kate.  Mandy Moore is to unbelievable its kinda corny. This show is trying too hard.   Never can it be mentioned it the same realm as "six feet under" that was a heart wrenching show.  In my opinion one of 6 feet was one of the best ever.


Six Feet Under was a great show


----------



## Bagbug

I finished it.  Well it's good for NBC ... I'll watch next season.  Its just hard to get past Mandy Moore's acting.


----------



## sdkitty

Bagbug said:


> I finished it.  Well it's good for NBC ... I'll watch next season.  Its just hard to get past Mandy Moore's acting.


I'm not a fan of her either


----------



## Storm702

Patiently waiting for 9 pm on September 26..... my fiance & kids are dreading the "This Is Us" return, as no one was allowed to speak to me unless it's during commercials, and they aren't enamored of my ugly crying.....annnnnnd I've since gotten pregnant with twins so I'll probably be double the hot mess!


----------



## ssocialitex

http://elitedaily.com/entertainment...book&utm_medium=owned&utm_campaign=elitedaily

I cannot wait


----------



## Storm702

Me waiting for "This Is Us" like...


----------



## Megs

I still love this show!! Vlad got sick of how "sad try hard" it came off, but not me - I loved a good cry!! Can't wait!


----------



## Tivo

Bagbug said:


> I'm binge watching it on episode 12.  Its not heartbreaking at all.  I like Kate.  Mandy Moore is to unbelievable its kinda corny. *This show is trying too hard. *  Never can it be mentioned it the same realm as "six feet under" that was a heart wrenching show.  In my opinion one of 6 feet was one of the best ever.


I refuse to watch this show because the bolded was my conclusion after hearing SO many people go on about how every episode makes you cry.

Six Feet Under never tried that hard. But when it slayed you, you were down for the count! I watched the finale ONCE when it aired back in 2005...I have never been able to watch it again. It was so beautiful and devastating. Best series finale of all time, imo.


----------



## tweezer

Bagbug said:


> I'm binge watching it on episode 12.  *Its not heartbreaking at all.*  I like Kate.  Mandy Moore is to unbelievable its kinda corny. This show is trying too hard.   Never can it be mentioned it the same realm as "six feet under" that was a heart wrenching show.  In my opinion one of 6 feet was one of the best ever.


To each his own...Sterling K. Brown moves me every time.. phenomenal actor.


----------



## sdkitty

Six Feet Under was a great show. This is Us is a very good show too.  I don't cry every episode but I like it.  I think most of the actors are very good.  Mandy Moore isn't my favorite but I look forward to the return of the show in the coming weeks.


----------



## knasarae

sdkitty said:


> Six Feet Under was a great show. This is Us is a very good show too.  I don't cry every episode but I like it.  I think most of the actors are very good.  Mandy Moore isn't my favorite but I look forward to the return of the show in the coming weeks.



Yea, I agree.  I've shed some tears a few episodes (and I'm a cryer) but not every or even the majority of them.  I do really enjoy it (not a fan of Mandy's acting either).  I think overall it's an uplifting story which is very lacking nowadays.


----------



## sdkitty

knasarae said:


> Yea, I agree.  I've shed some tears a few episodes (and I'm a cryer) but not every or even the majority of them.  I do really enjoy it (not a fan of Mandy's acting either).  I think overall it's an uplifting story which is very lacking nowadays.





knasarae said:


> Yea, I agree.  I've shed some tears a few episodes (and I'm a cryer) but not every or even the majority of them.  I do really enjoy it (not a fan of Mandy's acting either).  I think overall it's an uplifting story which is very lacking nowadays.



 another great show was Parenthood......never got the buzz that This Is Us is getting and it was also on regular network TV


----------



## ClassicFab

I love the show and can't wait for it to come back. Sterling K. Brown and Ron Jones were amazing in season 1. I don't cry every episode; I think the only episode I cried was when William and Randall took the road trip. When William reunited with his cousin I knew it was going to be a tearjerker. Can't wait for season 2 and kudos to SKB on his emmy win!!


----------



## Sassys

Tonight's the night!!!


----------



## Storm702

“Stacy Dash & Omarosa over there.” [emoji23] How appropriate they referred to the Kardashians as Gremlins & said there’d be a million more in light of all the baby announcements!


----------



## KM7029

Storm702 said:


> “Stacy Dash & Omarosa over there.” [emoji23] How appropriate they referred to the Kardashians as Gremlins & said there’d be a million more in light of all the baby announcements!



That couldn't have been timed better!! How did they know all the Kardashians would be spawning??? LOL


----------



## Storm702

I am a whole hot mess right now... I’m adopted myself, and this show just gets it! Plus I’m pregnant with twins, so ugly crying automatically.


----------



## Storm702

I should have waited until after I had the peanuts to watch this.... way too many horomones


----------



## sdkitty

so we got a big clue on Jack's death.....good episode


----------



## ssocialitex

Loved last night's episode - excited it's back!!


----------



## Megs

sdkitty said:


> so we got a big clue on Jack's death.....good episode



What are your thoughts on how that happened? I have theories... thinking they want it to seem like he passed out and then house caught fire, but I'm guessing that's too obvious.


----------



## sdkitty

Megs said:


> What are your thoughts on how that happened? I have theories... thinking they want it to seem like he passed out and then house caught fire, but I'm guessing that's too obvious.


that was my first thought....he was drinking and possibly fire started with cigarette or candle......don't know why Chrissy seems to blame herself in some way.....they may drag this out until end of season.....I love Milo ....not Mandy Moore so much


----------



## edollasign

the last 2 minutes were intense!! I think they are setting up Jack's death but it won't be as obvious that he got drunk and the house set fire.  Maybe he went back in for Kate's dog ? -- the dog she was petting in the scene where she said she wanted to be the one to tell Kevin.  Since Kate blames herself maybe it was because of her dog?


----------



## lovemysavior

I have a theory too...lol...maybe that scene where she is driving they were at a pub and he got pulled over and went to jail for driving under the influence, hence his stuff didn't have any soot on it if it was from the fire. Maybe her anger is that because of his drinking and carelessness, their house burned down and now they kind of have to start all over. Who knows...lol....it could be anything at this point. I'm on board for the ride though for sure!


----------



## Storm702

They said Kevin’s broken leg was also a clue, as well as Randall’s girlfriend... I was wondering if it had to do with the kids getting into a fight with other kids at school and a prank went wrong, or maybe even prejudice against a blended family of different races? I heard that we won’t find out until the end of the season, so it will be interesting watching it unfold.


----------



## Storm702

Well.... tonight’s episode was kinda “meh”...


----------



## sdkitty

Storm702 said:


> Well.... tonight’s episode was kinda “meh”...


Mandy Moore is starting to get on my nerves....I wonder if she knows she's the weak link in the cast


----------



## lovemysavior

sdkitty said:


> Mandy Moore is starting to get on my nerves....I wonder if she knows she's the weak link in the cast


I actually think Kevin's roll is kind of meh too. His roll is almost like the Manny in real life. Maybe as the show progresses he will have a better storyline.


----------



## lovemysavior

Storm702 said:


> Well.... tonight’s episode was kinda “meh”...


It was kind of all over the place I think. I mean I see what they did in trying to show Jack's addiction, but I think it was too choppy.


----------



## sdkitty

lovemysavior said:


> I actually think Kevin's roll is kind of meh too. His roll is almost like the Manny in real life. Maybe as the show progresses he will have a better storyline.


I know some people don't like the actor....I think he was in a soap years ago?  He doesn't bother me as a character or an actor


----------



## lovemysavior

sdkitty said:


> I know some people don't like the actor....I think he was in a soap years ago?  He doesn't bother me as a character or an actor


Oh yea no I don't dislike him, I just think as of right now, he doesn't bring anything interesting to me to the show. Hoping they give him a little bit more drama and not so much more on his Manny role...lol...He's easy in the eyes so I guess it's a win either way[emoji6]


----------



## TC1

sdkitty said:


> I know some people don't like the actor....I think he was in a soap years ago?  He doesn't bother me as a character or an actor


Justin Hartley (Kevin) was on The Young & the Restless for a short while. He was also on she short lived series Mistresses.


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> Justin Hartley (Kevin) was on The Young & the Restless for a short while. He was also on she short lived series Mistresses.


I used to watch All My Children and a lot of times it was hard for me to see those soap actors on night time TV.  Depends on the actor; some are much better than others.  One who really irritated me was Abigail Spencer when she was on Mad Men as one of Don's women.


----------



## terebina786

I just started binge watching the first season and I'm a little more than half way through.  Sterling K Brown is hands down the best actor on the show and his Emmy was beyond well deserved.  I was shocked that Justin Hartley came from a soap background because his acting isn't that bad, but face-wise I totally remember him from Passions lol.. I think he was even married to the character that played Theresa on Passions.

Mandy Moore annoys me - both her acting and her character.  I find a lot of her character is complaining and whining about things and then Jack having to fix it by whatever means necessary.  Maybe its because I'm not a mom but the women I grew up around that are moms and my friends that are mothers are equals with their partner and help in solving issues rather than b*tching and moaning and having their husbands figure sh*t out.


----------



## bisbee

I also dislike Mandy Moore’s character.  They just glossed over the put-down she said to Kate after congratulating her on her performance.  Kate could have pointed it out to her...people like that sometimes are unaware of what comes out of their mouths...she’s obviously been doing that to Kate all her life.


----------



## sdkitty

bisbee said:


> I also dislike Mandy Moore’s character.  They just glossed over the put-down she said to Kate after congratulating her on her performance.  Kate could have pointed it out to her...people like that sometimes are unaware of what comes out of their mouths...she’s obviously been doing that to Kate all her life.


and the idea that Mandy's character is so perfect - as a singer and in terms of beauty.....not so much IMO

I noticed last night the girl who's playing Kate as a teenager seems normal size - not even chubby.  So she was chubby as a little girl and morbidly obese as an adult but normal size as a teen?   Wonder if this is a casting error or if they going to address her weight gain later in her teens.  Maybe she starts overeating after her dad's death.


----------



## bisbee

sdkitty said:


> and the idea that Mandy's character is so perfect - as a singer and in terms of beauty.....not so much IMO
> 
> I noticed last night the girl who's playing Kate as a teenager seems normal size - not even chubby.  So she was chubby as a little girl and morbidly obese as an adult but normal size as a teen?   Wonder if this is a casting error or if they going to address her weight gain later in her teens.  Maybe she starts overeating after her dad's death.


That is probably the case...hasn’t Kate said it was her fault?  Not that it was, but her belief could have a lot to do with her weight.


----------



## Storm702

It also looks like Kevin may have some type of issues with pills... at least that’s what I inferred


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

I really miss William  I loved seeing him in this week's episode. His best scenes are often with little Annie


----------



## LavenderIce

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> I really miss William  I loved seeing him in this week's episode. His best scenes are often with little Annie


ITA!  Their scene was well done, weaving it in with Deja's scene with the sisters.


----------



## terebina786

I see where they're going with the Kate/Rebecca relationship.  Rebecca tried so hard not to become her mother that she did in some way towards Kate.   

Kevin definitely is gonna have a pill/drug problem I think.


----------



## ClassicFab

bisbee said:


> I also dislike Mandy Moore’s character.  *They just glossed over the put-down she said to Kate after congratulating her on her performance.*  Kate could have pointed it out to her...people like that sometimes are unaware of what comes out of their mouths...she’s obviously been doing that to Kate all her life.



That really chapped my hide! I immediately said, to the TV, "see, this is why she doesn't get along with you, Rebecca!"



Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> I really miss William  I loved seeing him in this week's episode. His best scenes are often with little Annie



That was such a sweet scene. William was so awesome with his granddaughters. I miss him too!


----------



## Storm702

I completely understand how Kate feels. I’m overweight myself, though not as much as her, and when the doctor told me I was expecting twins at 33, I Was described as an older mother too... I was so worried in the very early stages of pregnancy that something would happen, and I didn’t really want to tell people. Now that I’m 25 weeks and they both seem to be doing well I’ve calmed down a bit. I was so happy when Deja finally opened up a little bit, I really hope she and Randall can build a relationship. And Kevin seems to be very complex character, I guess we will find out more about him as the show goes on. I didn’t think the pill problem was going to be so bad, but I’m glad they’re addressing it. I was also excited last week when Deja’s alopecia was addressed as well. It was such a tender moment between her and Beth when Beth was doing her hair.


----------



## edollasign

Totally missed the part where jack as a child was in the car with this kid with glasses then older Jack was looking at his photos ... who was the glasses kid?  His brother?


----------



## pursegrl12

edollasign said:


> Totally missed the part where jack as a child was in the car with this kid with glasses then older Jack was looking at his photos ... who was the glasses kid?  His brother?



yes!!! apparently he had a brother that he was probably super close to and served in the army with. I'm guessing he died or they grew apart and he's still alive....very interesting!!


----------



## sdkitty

pursegrl12 said:


> yes!!! apparently he had a brother that he was probably super close to and served in the army with. I'm guessing he died or they grew apart and he's still alive....very interesting!!


I'm thinking he died.  Love Milo's portrayal of Jack.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Milo is such a great actor. His portrayal of Jack is so compelling, I feel everything Jack feels, I identify with him. I'm so ready to know where his brother is.


----------



## Storm702

Omg tonight’s episode... when the judges were sitting together and one asked the other “Do anything good lately?” Am currently a crying pregnant hot mess


----------



## ssocialitex

Storm702 said:


> Omg tonight’s episode... when the judges were sitting together and one asked the other “Do anything good lately?” Am currently a crying pregnant hot mess



Or when William thought of the judge and then goes to answer the door and it’s Randall??? [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] So good.


----------



## edollasign

Me too guys!!! The way the writers tie everything together.  That William and Randall scene was from the first episode right?  Sooooo good [emoji24]


----------



## TC1

Ok, I'll just say it. I find this show is kinda losing steam for me. The plot jumping all over the place is a way to hold our interest in more than just "what happened to Jack" ..but I'm not loving it as much this season. And Mandy Moore annoys me.


----------



## Hessefan

TC1 said:


> Ok, I'll just say it. I find this show is kinda losing steam for me. The plot jumping all over the place is a way to hold our interest in more than just "what happened to Jack" ..but I'm not loving it as much this season. And Mandy Moore annoys me.



Ditto. It’s starting to feel tired and soapy, with the wedding storyline (big wedding or shotgun wedding) and Kevin’s issues. The only ones who really interest me anymore are Randall and his family.


----------



## Storm702

Hessefan said:


> Ditto. It’s starting to feel tired and soapy, with the wedding storyline (big wedding or shotgun wedding) and Kevin’s issues. The only ones who really interest me anymore are Randall and his family.



I️ agree. Kevin’s story line is making me lose interest, and I️ haven’t really been a fan of his since the beginning. The wedding & baby storyline were a shock, but it makes me wonder how they will keep things going for longevity’s sake. I️ still love Randall’s family, & Waiting On what happened to Jack....


----------



## bisbee

I am also tired of Kevin and his drug problem...it needs to be resolved and quickly.  But I’d keep watching for Randall’s family forever...the acting and writing is SO good.


----------



## ClassicFab

I am so over Kevin and I don't think I can take a full episode centered around him.


----------



## swags

The William scenes had me in tears. 
I also am not enjoying the Kevin scenes. He was such a jerk to his girlfriend when he could have asked her for some help.


----------



## Tropigal3

Wow I must be a cold fish because I've barely shed any tears.    And I don't care for Mandy Moore's acting at all.


----------



## sdkitty

Tropigal3 said:


> Wow I must be a cold fish because I've barely shed any tears.    And I don't care for Mandy Moore's acting at all.


I agree.  I like the show but haven't really cried.  And I find Mandy Moore kind of annoying.  But I like the rest of them.


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> I am also tired of Kevin and his drug problem...it needs to be resolved and quickly.  But I’d keep watching for Randall’s family forever...the acting and writing is SO good.





swags said:


> The William scenes had me in tears.
> I also am not enjoying the Kevin scenes. He was such a jerk to his girlfriend when he could have asked her for some help.


I started watching this wonderful show a couple days ago and binged (Thank you tPF members). I haven't watched a series on mainstream TV in years. What a surprise! I dare anyone to watch this show and not fall in love with Randall, his wife, his girls, his bio-dad...his storyline. "Imperfectly perfect"! Gotta love this guy...finally a character that's truly decent, faults and all!
Sterling K. Brown is just terrific


----------



## ssocialitex

I mainly watch for Randall and his family.  I love them 

I do like flashbacks when Jack is present too.  Milo is so good.  Not really a huge fan of Mandy either.  Wonder how I would feel about Rebecca if they casted someone else...


----------



## meluvs2shop

Dup post


----------



## meluvs2shop

meluvs2shop said:


> Wow. At times I think Kevin is meh, but he totally proved me wrong with tonight’s episode. #1 was amazing tonight and dove deep into why he’s #1 with all of his faults. He is his father’s son.


----------



## Storm702

I️ had a feeling they were going to do this with Kate’s story line.... this episode was definitely not one of my faves. Kevin’s story line is so predictable. How are they ever going to get another season out of this?


----------



## meluvs2shop

Perception is a funny thing. The ending  was really sad, but the episode was really good I thought.


----------



## swags

I didn't love the Kevin centered episode. I guess they wanted to show Kevins disdain for dad in AA yet he is going to need the program now since he is addicted to pills. Hated the scenes with him and the lady from high school. When he didn't take the call from Toby i had a feeling of the outcome.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Yeah, I had a feeling she was going to lose the baby. Not happy about that outcome.  

I do agree with whomever mentioned longevity. Their father is the center of their lives. It’s going to be interesting to see how they keep creating new shows when we feel we have a sense of who he was  and that he died in a house fire. I wonder if it was fuse related.


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> Ok, I'll just say it. I find this show is kinda losing steam for me. The plot jumping all over the place is a way to hold our interest in more than just "what happened to Jack" ..but I'm not loving it as much this season. And Mandy Moore annoys me.


that's funny....my DH, who doesn't watch the show, has seen the beginning a couple of times....thinks it's ridiculous they way they jump back and forth


----------



## sdkitty

ClassicFab said:


> I am so over Kevin and I don't think I can take a full episode centered around him.


I thought last night's episode was good.  I don't have a problem with Kevin the character or the actor.  I wonder if some of the people who don't like him remember him as a soap actor?


----------



## meluvs2shop

They should have kept William on the show. Not every episode has to be a loss of a loved one but for the writers it is. I would have liked William on for the long haul.


----------



## sdkitty

meluvs2shop said:


> They should have kept William on the show. Not every episode has to be a loss of a loved one but for the writers it is. I would have liked William on for the long haul.


hopefully we will still see him in flashbacks....and I hope this actor gets more work due to this role


----------



## coconutsboston

What was the significance of the numbers on the house changing? 1646 when the man opened the door, then 1920 when he went back inside.


----------



## sdkitty

coconutsboston said:


> What was the significance of the numbers on the house changing? 1646 when the man opened the door, then 1920 when he went back inside.


don't know but maybe something to do with the house burning down? doesn't really make sense ...maybe someone else knows.  I missed the episode before last night's


----------



## Hessefan

sdkitty said:


> I thought last night's episode was good.  I don't have a problem with Kevin the character or the actor.  I wonder if some of the people who don't like him remember him as a soap actor?



I didn’t know the actor before at all. I just think his character is arrogant, selfish and annoying as a child, as a teen, and as an adult. I can’t find anything likeable about Kevin, so don’t care for his storyline.


----------



## sdkitty

Hessefan said:


> I didn’t know the actor before at all. I just think his character is arrogant, selfish and annoying as a child, as a teen, and as an adult. I can’t find anything likeable about Kevin, so don’t care for his storyline.


yes, he's kind of self-centered but he's an actor....and I think he's cute


----------



## meluvs2shop

coconutsboston said:


> What was the significance of the numbers on the house changing? 1646 when the man opened the door, then 1920 when he went back inside.


Good eye! Didn’t notice. Haha


----------



## bisbee

Hessefan said:


> I didn’t know the actor before at all. I just think his character is arrogant, selfish and annoying as a child, as a teen, and as an adult. I can’t find anything likeable about Kevin, so don’t care for his storyline.


I don’t care for the character either...but I also think that’s the point.  He was #1 - the golden boy - he messed up and keeps messing up.  It is a classic character.  I was just relieved he didn’t take the high school girl up on her invitation!


----------



## TC1

Kate losing the baby story was coming from a mile away. There is a reason people don't tell they're pregnant in the first 12 weeks. Kate herself said she was only 10 weeks and high risk. I don't care for that part. I know it's only a TV show, but still. lol


----------



## Hessefan

bisbee said:


> I don’t care for the character either...but I also think that’s the point.  He was #1 - the golden boy - he messed up and keeps messing up.  It is a classic character.  I was just relieved he didn’t take the high school girl up on her invitation!



I know, but even as a child and teenager I find him unlikeable. He was the golden boy, but a totall a**hat with it. I also found that whole celebrity-addicted-to-painkillers storyline super cliché and boring.


----------



## coconutsboston

The numbers thing is going to drive me nuts, so just for the sake of conversation, here is my far-fetched idea:

- 1920s were the  Prohibition era & the numbers add up to “12”. Alcoholics Anonymous has the 12 step program and this is “Kevin’s scene” during which he struggles with substance abuse. I️t could also be alluding to alcohol being, in part, a reason for the fire since we saw Jack’s AA book on the table in one scene. 

- 1646 adds up to 17, the age the kids likely would have been when Jack passed. 

Bear with me on this part because this is where I️ had to do some reaching regarding 1646: http://sacredscribesangelnumbers.blogspot.com/2014/04/angel-number-1646.html?m=1

If you take the info from the link, ie “all is well with your family life” - that’s the flashback he’s having of them playing football in the yard. Further, I️t mentions stability, positive progress, and healing which would loop back to the present-day “1920” number, or Kevin’s current state. 

‍♀️

TL;DR - hunch on numbers continuity meaning.


----------



## terebina786

TC1 said:


> Kate losing the baby story was coming from a mile away. There is a reason people don't tell they're pregnant in the first 12 weeks. Kate herself said she was only 10 weeks and high risk. I don't care for that part. I know it's only a TV show, but still. lol



I haven't seen the newest episode yet, but I knew this was the route they were going to take with this story line.  I even said when they announced that's it's typically too early.

I think because I binged the first season I fell in love with it but now it's just becoming blah for me.  I don't think I've cried once this season and I've kind of half been paying attention.


----------



## meluvs2shop

bisbee said:


> I don’t care for the character either...but I also think that’s the point.  He was #1 - the golden boy - he messed up and keeps messing up.  It is a classic character.  I was just relieved he didn’t take the high school girl up on her invitation!


Exactly! That’s how I view it too with #1. But YES to the HS girl asking him to party. I definitely could have seen a Charlie Sheen moment. Bad press, accusations, and just ick since I’m sure she’s a minor. So glad they didn’t go down that path


----------



## ClassicFab

The Kevin episode wasn't as bad as I thought but I still do not like Kevin. I held my breath when that little girl asked him if he wanted to party. 

I am still over his storyline. His younger scenes did not help my perception of him. And when he recounted all of his mistakes, after every one I thought "and you keep messing up".


----------



## meluvs2shop

Is it on tonight?


----------



## Storm702

I really enjoyed tonight’s episode! It was a tough one to watch, but I liked seeing Kate & Rebecca getting along.


----------



## Storm702

meluvs2shop said:


> Is it on tonight?



Oops, thought I replied. Yes, it was on


----------



## sdkitty

the girl who plays Kate as a teenager really resembles Chrissie


----------



## pursegrl12

SORRY BUT KATE ANNOYS THE FCUK OUTTA ME...ALWAYS COMPLAINING ABOUT SOMETHING, ALWAYS SOMEONE ELSES FAULT....WAH WAH WAH....SORRY TO SOUND INSENSITIVE BUT


----------



## meluvs2shop

Storm702 said:


> I really enjoyed tonight’s episode! It was a tough one to watch, but I liked seeing Kate & Rebecca getting along.


Me too. Mother/daughter relationships can be very complex at times, but I’m still trying to figure out the distance between the two women and I don’t mean demographics here.


----------



## sdkitty

pursegrl12 said:


> SORRY BUT KATE ANNOYS THE FCUK OUTTA ME...ALWAYS COMPLAINING ABOUT SOMETHING, ALWAYS SOMEONE ELSES FAULT....WAH WAH WAH....SORRY TO SOUND INSENSITIVE BUT


I know what you mean.  She's lucky to have that nice boyfriend and she's treats him like he's disposable sometimes.
I can't wait for the storyline that shows how she got from a normal sized teen to being so huge.  Must be related to her father's death.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

This season was soooo DEPRESSING!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

pursegrl12 said:


> SORRY BUT KATE ANNOYS THE FCUK OUTTA ME...ALWAYS COMPLAINING ABOUT SOMETHING, ALWAYS SOMEONE ELSES FAULT....WAH WAH WAH....SORRY TO SOUND INSENSITIVE BUT



I agree.


----------



## terebina786

I wish they didn’t go the route of the miscarriage.  I kinda wanted her to have the baby.


----------



## Storm702

pursegrl12 said:


> SORRY BUT KATE ANNOYS THE FCUK OUTTA ME...ALWAYS COMPLAINING ABOUT SOMETHING, ALWAYS SOMEONE ELSES FAULT....WAH WAH WAH....SORRY TO SOUND INSENSITIVE BUT



I don’t understand why she has such an issue with her mom. If anything, it seems like Rebecca tries to overcompensate. Maybe it’s just because she was so affected by her dad’s death or low self-esteem because of her weight? She does complain a lot


----------



## Storm702

Maybe they will have a spin off that will just focus on Randall and his family


----------



## pursegrl12

Yeah I still do not understand where the bad mother daughter relationship stems from. We certainly haven't seen it in any of the scenes from the start of the series?? I guess maybe they'll start showing more flashbacks of them together?

One thing I was thinking was, the scene of the aftermath of the fire, we see Kate consoling her white dog That she loves so much...could it be that the dad went into the house fire to save her dog? The dog gets out, he dies and the mom blames Kate????


----------



## KM7029

I had been losing interest, but these last 3 episodes sucked me back in and I thought they were good.


----------



## sdkitty

pursegrl12 said:


> Yeah I still do not understand where the bad mother daughter relationship stems from. We certainly haven't seen it in any of the scenes from the start of the series?? I guess maybe they'll start showing more flashbacks of them together?
> 
> One thing I was thinking was, the scene of the aftermath of the fire, we see Kate consoling her white dog That she loves so much...could it be that the dad went into the house fire to save her dog? The dog gets out, he dies and the mom blames Kate????


I think she feels she can't measure up to her mother....her mother was a singer, beautiful (at least to her anyway; don't get me started on Mandy Moore)


----------



## sdkitty

pursegrl12 said:


> SORRY BUT KATE ANNOYS THE FCUK OUTTA ME...ALWAYS COMPLAINING ABOUT SOMETHING, ALWAYS SOMEONE ELSES FAULT....WAH WAH WAH....SORRY TO SOUND INSENSITIVE BUT


do we know what Kate and Toby do for a living (besides her aspiring to be a singer)?  They seem to have a nice place to live


----------



## terebina786

sdkitty said:


> do we know what Kate and Toby do for a living (besides her aspiring to be a singer)?  They seem to have a nice place to live



I think Toby works in IT... Remember that episode when Kate told him she was pregnant and she went to his workplace?  It was something IT-ish.  I don't know what Kate did before other than be Kevin's personal assistant or whatever.

I think they're trying to show that Kate and her mom are alike, that's why they butt heads.  Both didn't measure up to their mom in their eyes, both blame everyone else for their problems and both are kinda, sorta selfish as in "woe is me" all the damn time.


----------



## bisbee

Kate’s mother has said things in several episodes that seemed a bit thoughtless to me...and Kate reacted every time, silently at times.  I agree that she thinks she could never measure up to her mother...and there may be some jealousy from her childhood about her parent’s close relationship.  We also don’t know the circumstances of her father’s death...there may be some blame directed at the mother...

As far as treating Toby badly, especially after the miscarriage, that seems very natural to me.  She made up for it later on, after finally connecting with her mother.


----------



## skyqueen

Tonight is Randall's turn (#3)...can't wait!


----------



## Storm702

Wow... tonight’s episode was so good! What do you guys think will happen? I was so sad when William was explaining to Randall why he never went to the door & seeing how things could have been different.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Storm702 said:


> Wow... tonight’s episode was so good! What do you guys think will happen? I was so sad when William was explaining to Randall why he never went to the door & seeing how things could have been different.



Hopefully Kevin will now admit he has a problem and go to rehab.
Randall's story is always intriguing. I love his family.


----------



## Storm702

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Hopefully Kevin will now admit he has a problem and go to rehab.
> Randall's story is always intriguing. I love his family.



When Tess popped up in the backseat, I was so scared he would swerve off the road. He looked awful! I was glad he went to Randall though, maybe this could help their relationship.


----------



## skyqueen

I finally watched the finale...my favorite, Randall! Could have cried my eyes out when Deja left. Beautifully acted! Anyone remember the adorable little boy waiting to be adopted...I think he'll go to live with Randall and his family next season. Hope so, he;s darling. 
That Susan Kelechi Watson (Beth) is one beautiful gal!


----------



## Storm702

skyqueen said:


> I finally watched the finale...my favorite, Randall! Could have cried my eyes out when Deja left. Beautifully acted! Anyone remember the adorable little boy waiting to be adopted...I think he'll go to live with Randall and his family next season. Hope so, he;s darling.
> That Susan Kelechi Watson (Beth) is one beautiful gal!



Omg she’s gooooorgeous!!!! I’m hopeful to see the boy in the family as well!


----------



## Gblb

Loved the winter finale too. Somehow felt a little shortchanged as the episode in its entirety was not about Randall as Kevin and Kate’s episodes were. At the end when it went back to Kevin was hoping for more about Randall. Randall and his family are my favorite, so may be biased. 

Randall came across as the more thoughtful, mature child at the time and enjoyed the shared moments between he and Jack at Howard, the Vietnam memorial and the honest discussion between the two. Does anyone think the girl at Howard with the braids may have been Beth? We have yet to learn which college Randall chose and Jack wanted Randall to go to Harvard; maybe Jack’s death impacted his decision? Possibly Beth briefly met Jack before his death?  

Always love seeing more of William and appreciated his reasoning to Randall about not disrupting his childhood for his benefit impacted how Randall handled Deja returning to her mom.  When Deja’s mom picked her up, the scene was so well acted and conveyed the positive impact they had on Deja. I hope Deja remains in contact. It was very touching. There was definitely foreshadowing that the boy needing a home may end up being their next foster son and possibly adopted by Beth and Randall.


----------



## Tropigal3

Maybe Randall may have reconsidered Harvard after Jack's death but then Rebecca told him that Jack would want him to choose the school that he (Randall) really wants.  I also think that it was Beth in the crowd.  And I think the boy will be their next foster child and possibly even be adopted by them at some point.  

Nothing new for Hollywood but I find it funny that Mandy Moore is younger than the actors portraying her children.


----------



## sdkitty

Gblb said:


> Loved the winter finale too. Somehow felt a little shortchanged as the episode in its entirety was not about Randall as Kevin and Kate’s episodes were. At the end when it went back to Kevin was hoping for more about Randall. Randall and his family are my favorite, so may be biased.
> 
> Randall came across as the more thoughtful, mature child at the time and enjoyed the shared moments between he and Jack at Howard, the Vietnam memorial and the honest discussion between the two. Does anyone think the girl at Howard with the braids may have been Beth? We have yet to learn which college Randall chose and Jack wanted Randall to go to Harvard; maybe Jack’s death impacted his decision? Possibly Beth briefly met Jack before his death?
> 
> Always love seeing more of William and appreciated his reasoning to Randall about not disrupting his childhood for his benefit impacted how Randall handled Deja returning to her mom.  When Deja’s mom picked her up, the scene was so well acted and conveyed the positive impact they had on Deja. I hope Deja remains in contact. It was very touching. There was definitely foreshadowing that the boy needing a home may end up being their next foster son and possibly adopted by Beth and Randall.


yes, the scene with Deja was touching; I teared up a bit.....not big tears.
that little boy is adorable.....I hope if they take him in they don't lose him; I'd probably have to cry big tears
I think Kevin to planning to tell Randall he has a problem but Randall told him about Kate's miscarriage and that cut it off.
Kevin will no doubt go to rehab after the arrest.
good episode


----------



## Storm702

Gblb said:


> Loved the winter finale too. Somehow felt a little shortchanged as the episode in its entirety was not about Randall as Kevin and Kate’s episodes were. At the end when it went back to Kevin was hoping for more about Randall. Randall and his family are my favorite, so may be biased.
> 
> Randall came across as the more thoughtful, mature child at the time and enjoyed the shared moments between he and Jack at Howard, the Vietnam memorial and the honest discussion between the two. Does anyone think the girl at Howard with the braids may have been Beth? We have yet to learn which college Randall chose and Jack wanted Randall to go to Harvard; maybe Jack’s death impacted his decision? Possibly Beth briefly met Jack before his death?
> 
> Always love seeing more of William and appreciated his reasoning to Randall about not disrupting his childhood for his benefit impacted how Randall handled Deja returning to her mom.  When Deja’s mom picked her up, the scene was so well acted and conveyed the positive impact they had on Deja. I hope Deja remains in contact. It was very touching. There was definitely foreshadowing that the boy needing a home may end up being their next foster son and possibly adopted by Beth and Randall.



I thought Beth and Randall met in college, if I’m not mistaken....


----------



## ClassicFab

Loved Randall's episode and to see my alma mater on TV. HUUUUUUUU-You Knooooooow!!! I hope Randall chose Howard!


----------



## skyqueen

Storm702 said:


> I thought Beth and Randall met in college, if I’m not mistaken....





ClassicFab said:


> Loved Randall's episode and to see my alma mater on TV. HUUUUUUUU-You Knooooooow!!! I hope Randall chose Howard!


I think Beth was the pretty girl sitting on the bed in the dorm room. I hope Randall went to Howard, he's already smart enough but could use identity/life skills that Howard would offer. He's so terrific I'd like to think so. 
How wonderful for you to see your alma mater, Classic!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I guess they never mentioned in previous episodes the college he went to. But where does Randall live? He doesn’t live in Pittsburgh. Does he live near NYC but in NJ burbs? I think so.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I also love the episodes with William in them. 
That adorable little boy will be theirs, I mean, why foreshadow that if not going to happen.


----------



## Gblb

meluvs2shop said:


> I guess they never mentioned in previous episodes the college he went to. But where does Randall live? He doesn’t live in Pittsburgh. Does he live near NYC but in NJ burbs? I think so.


I don’t remember them saying where Randall went to college yet either. I believe Randall lives in the suburbs of NJ or NY as when Kevin was in the play in NYC he eventually stayed with Randall instead of the suite in the city. Did anyone notice the city of the police vehicle that pulled Kevin over at the end of Randall’s episode?


----------



## Storm702

Okay, so what is going to be revealed about Jack?! *grabs popcorn


----------



## Storm702

I definitely want to see more therapy sessions with them


----------



## sdkitty

Storm702 said:


> I definitely want to see more therapy sessions with them


yes....and finally we're seeing the start of Kate's weight problem
I'll bet she battles weight in her teens and then gets really out of control when Jack dies


----------



## Storm702

Really like how they finally gave Madison a bit more depth.... goes to show you never what someone else is going through. The very end though.... is Jack’s death going to be explained this season or not?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdkitty

I think the actor playing young Kevin has a lot of the same affect/mannerisms - good direction I suspect


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Yeah, I think young Kevin and young Kate are really good matches. Young Randall does not match up as well with current Randall IMO.


----------



## skyqueen

OK...I want to know where Randell went to school. I want to know what happened to Jack...did he fall off the wagon? I want to know if that adorable kid goes to live with Randell/Beth.
I can't wait!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Sterling K Brown won a SAG award and they also got the one for the whole cast.  Yaay.  Milo spoke for the cast.  I thought that was fitting since Jack is the heart of the show.


----------



## Storm702

OMG when Kevin and Randall were walking down the hallway with their tools[emoji4]


----------



## Storm702

More Kleenex please!!! I’m just sitting here cuddling my baby and crying... my 12 y/o asked if I have postpartum depression... the dog, Sophie, the necklace.... come on guys, we know y’all deserved that award but now you’re just showing off! Love this show!!!


----------



## edollasign

So the fire episode is after the super bowl?  I can’t wait over week [emoji30][emoji24]☹️


----------



## sdkitty

edollasign said:


> So the fire episode is after the super bowl?  I can’t wait over week [emoji30][emoji24]☹️


I haven't really cried big tears yet but the fire episode will probably do it.....love Jack


----------



## TC1

So, Jack will go back in for the dog and that’s why Kate has the issue?...that’s my thoughts anyhow


----------



## skyqueen

TC1 said:


> So, Jack will go back in for the dog and that’s why Kate has the issue?...that’s my thoughts anyhow


That's what I thought, too. I wondered what the older neighbors were up to...seemed out of character for the show. Damn crockpot 
No one deserved an Emmy, Golden Globe, SAG and NAACP Image Award more then Sterling K. Brown...he's the heart and soul of this series, IMHO.


----------



## sdkitty

skyqueen said:


> That's what I thought, too. I wondered what the older neighbors were up to...seemed out of character for the show. Damn crockpot
> No one deserved an Emmy, Golden Globe, SAG and NAACP Image Award more then Sterling K. Brown...he's the heart and soul of this series, IMHO.


I didn't know who those neighbors were....must have missed the very beginning.  My DH doesn't usually watch with me and was in the room for the first maybe 15 minutes or so.  He was going nuts - "so now they're back to the old days and now they're back to now?  this is stupid".....I kept saying if you watched all the time it would make sense.  Guess he needs linear.


----------



## Storm702

sdkitty said:


> I didn't know who those neighbors were....must have missed the very beginning.  My DH doesn't usually watch with me and was in the room for the first maybe 15 minutes or so.  He was going nuts - "so now they're back to the old days and now they're back to now?  this is stupid".....I kept saying if you watched all the time it would make sense.  Guess he needs linear.



The older couple were in the very beginning, maybe first episode. My mom and I had wondered how they would tie in too


----------



## TC1

I was initially thinking that the older couple talking about moving and no one wanting to buy the house....then the Pearson's all of a sudden find a house to flip that was only owned by 1 older couple...would tie together. Wasn't expecting them to already be neighbours.


----------



## Storm702

TC1 said:


> I was initially thinking that the older couple talking about moving and no one wanting to buy the house....then the Pearson's all of a sudden find a house to flip that was only owned by 1 older couple...would tie together. Wasn't expecting them to already be neighbours.



I had thought that too, until I saw the Steelers Jersey pregnant Rebecca had on and remembered from last season.


----------



## krissa

Sorry to go off topic, I had to scroll down to avoid more spoilers. I just started watching Sunday and I’m on episode 6. I really loathe Kate, she doesn’t seem likeable at all, and I’m always tempted to fast forward thru her scenes.  I feel like I’m missing something bc my bff doesn’t understandhow I don’t like her, but I don’t see any redeeming qualities.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Just watched the latest episode. Oh my. Jack. Oh Jack. He is something else. Perfection in every way...fatherly, supportive, loving and even cleaned up the kitchen after the Super Bowl so his tired wife wouldn't have to.  The fire episode is going to be horrible to watch. Ugh!


----------



## sdkitty

MarvelGirl said:


> Just watched the latest episode. Oh my. Jack. Oh Jack. He is something else. Perfection in every way...fatherly, supportive, loving and even cleaned up the kitchen after the Super Bowl so his tired wife wouldn't have to.  The fire episode is going to be horrible to watch. Ugh!


I know....jack is so sweet


----------



## MarvelGirl

sdkitty said:


> I know....jack is so sweet



He really, really is! Just very well written because he isn't without flaw either...he has an addiction/weakness but because of his past and his father and how he was to him and his mother, he works so hard to be good to his family and wife. Love the way the character is developed, the way Milo plays it and will be so very hard to watch him die.


----------



## Megs

I didn't just cry, I kind of sobbed though the entire last episode... I don't know if I can handle the next one!


----------



## Tropigal3

A few weeks back I stated that I hadn't felt any tugging at the heartstrings but I must admit that last weeks episode had me teary eyed.  So, so sad...I'm tearing up right now too.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Milo is playing the hell out of this role (He's so sexy)


----------



## meluvs2shop

I can’t believe the show is back on and I already missed the first two episodes!


----------



## skyqueen

Kinda cute...enjoy!
https://pagesix.com/2018/02/03/this...l-ad/?utm_campaign=iosapp&utm_source=mail_app


----------



## ssocialitex

Excited for tonight’s epi!!!! I’ll be bawling


----------



## Storm702

Guess I’m just snotty crying this whole episode


----------



## ssocialitex

I love Randall.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Oh man. But why am I thinking that I would have been acting way more crazy than that! He deserved better to me.


----------



## TC1

All that build up and the episode just didn't deliver. I was yawning.


----------



## skyqueen

I just love Randell. Period! I was a little confused with the flash-forward because the show always uses flashbacks. But it was so in character with Randell and his family's storyline. Kinda full circle.
I needed a pick-me-up after Jack's sad death.


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> All that build up and the episode just didn't deliver. I was yawning.


I know.....I didn't even come close to crying and I love Jack.  Mandy was annoying as usual.  Guess it's partly the character.  The writers have created wonderful characters in Jack and Randall but I guess everyone can't be wonderful.  But the way she acted at the hospital with the candy, etc., just annoyed me.


----------



## MarvelGirl

sdkitty said:


> I know.....I didn't even come close to crying and I love Jack.  Mandy was annoying as usual.  Guess it's partly the character.  The writers have created wonderful characters in Jack and Randall but I guess everyone can't be wonderful.  *But the way she acted at the hospital with the candy, etc., just annoyed me.*



I know! That is what I was saying above...that I would have been wailing, flailing and on the floor with snot bubbles and acting a fool if my man, a good man, had died like that. He deserved better from her. The kids showed more emotion and sadness. SMH.


----------



## sdkitty

MarvelGirl said:


> I know! That is what I was saying above...that I would have been wailing, flailing and on the floor with snot bubbles and acting a fool if my man, a good man, had died like that. He deserved better from her. The kids showed more emotion and sadness. SMH.


I guess she was in shock....sometimes you have a delayed reaction.  But she annoys me pretty much all the time.


----------



## Tropigal3

sdkitty said:


> I guess she was in shock....sometimes you have a delayed reaction.  But she annoys me pretty much all the time.



True, different people have different reactions.  It was her disbelief.  But yeah, Mandy Moore is just not the best actress.  Although I did enjoy her in "A Walk to Remember".  

I haven't cried until last night's episode.


----------



## mundodabolsa

I cried a lot during the beginning of the episode, during the fire.  Fires are my worst nightmare.  I am so terrified of them and once the family was outside on the lawn watching their house burn down I lost it.   

I was glad when Jack got to Kate's room and she was actually freaking out and hysterical and scared. Up until that point the rest of the family was all calm and rational and it just seemed too perfect, like everyone knew what to do and reacted in the best way.


----------



## skyqueen

Was anyone else surprised to see Deja back with Randell's family?


----------



## sdkitty

skyqueen said:


> Was anyone else surprised to see Deja back with Randell's family?


they tricked us.....all thought they were going to foster or adopt that cute little boy


----------



## Storm702

sdkitty said:


> they tricked us.....all thought they were going to foster or adopt that cute little boy



Yes!!!! I thought there was going to be a different twist with Jack’s death too... guess I overhyped it in my mind. I had to rewind it though, to make sure the caseworker was Tess. I was a bit disappointed with the episode, but am optimistic for Tuesday.


----------



## ssocialitex

sdkitty said:


> they tricked us.....all thought they were going to foster or adopt that cute little boy



Yes! That cute little boy!! Didn’t someone mention they flashed another boy and was hinting at Randall fostering him? I was very surprised to see Deja.


----------



## Storm702

When Rebecca was at the vending machine, did you guys hear Jack say “Bec” right before the doctor came up? I swear I did, I rewound it at least 5 times...


----------



## karolinec1

Storm702 said:


> When Rebecca was at the vending machine, did you guys hear Jack say “Bec” right before the doctor came up? I swear I did, I rewound it at least 5 times...



You’re not hearing things.  They talked about that in an interview.


----------



## sdkitty

so now they're going to show Jack's life before the family....wonder how that will be


----------



## Storm702

sdkitty said:


> so now they're going to show Jack's life before the family....wonder how that will be



I feel like they’re going to incorporate him so much, it’ll be as if he’s still “there “.


----------



## sdkitty

Storm702 said:


> I feel like they’re going to incorporate him so much, it’ll be as if he’s still “there “.


makes sense as he's a very loved character.....hope the writers do it well


----------



## skyqueen

sdkitty said:


> they tricked us.....all thought they were going to foster or adopt that cute little boy





ssocialitex said:


> Yes! That cute little boy!! Didn’t someone mention they flashed another boy and was hinting at Randall fostering him? I was very surprised to see Deja.


I'm wondering if it's the same adorable little boy? Can't remember which episode he was first introduced in. I think Deja's return will be an interesting storyline and show why Tess went into Social Work. Love this storyline...a family of do-gooders! Refreshing...................


----------



## melissatrv

I think I would have cried more if we saw Jack's actual death (which took place off screen) or saw Rebecca actually break down.   She cried for 10 seconds and was then "gotta soldier on for the kids".   She would not even let Miguel say "oh my God".  Jack did not just go in for the dog but family photos etc.   It took time to find all of that so it cannot be said for certain saving the dog killed him.   I think the Jack origin story is going to be overkill


----------



## sdkitty

melissatrv said:


> I think I would have cried more if we saw Jack's actual death (which took place off screen) or saw Rebecca actually break down.   She cried for 10 seconds and was then "gotta soldier on for the kids".   She would not even let Miguel say "oh my God".  Jack did not just go in for the dog but family photos etc.   It took time to find all of that so it cannot be said for certain saving the dog killed him.   I think the Jack origin story is going to be overkill


I'm not sure about the jack back story either but he's such a beloved character he pretty much has to be on the show in some way or another


----------



## sdkitty

anyone watch last night?  I thought the episode was kinda disappointing.  Not bad but not great.  Maybe all the hype has made me expect too much from this show.  Hope it hasn't jumped the shark.


----------



## terebina786

I watched last night.  It was ok. I like that Beth finally flipped out because it's annoying AF always having to be the reasonable, logical one.  I haven't been as emotionally invested in this season as last season.  I didn't even cry when Jack died... probably because the show was building up to it anyways and I knew it was coming.


----------



## Storm702

terebina786 said:


> I watched last night.  It was ok. I like that Beth finally flipped out because it's annoying AF always having to be the reasonable, logical one.  I haven't been as emotionally invested in this season as last season.  I didn't even cry when Jack died... probably because the show was building up to it anyways and I knew it was coming.



I was so here for the marital discord!!! It’s so unrealistic when shows only portray sunshine and roses relationships. I was also intrigued by Kate feeling like Randall abandoned her when he married Beth.... seems to be a trend with Kate feeling like her father and brothers were “hers”....


----------



## terebina786

Storm702 said:


> I was so here for the marital discord!!! It’s so unrealistic when shows only portray sunshine and roses relationships. *I was also intrigued by Kate feeling like Randall abandoned her when he married Beth.... seems to be a trend with Kate feeling like her father and brothers were “hers”.*...



That's another reason why I don't like Kate.  Like the whole "Woe is me.  Everything is everyone else's fault and not mine" stuff but she probably got that from her mom.   That's the dynamic I'm waiting for them to explore.


----------



## sdkitty

terebina786 said:


> That's another reason why I don't like Kate.  Like the whole "Woe is me.  Everything is everyone else's fault and not mine" stuff but she probably got that from her mom.   That's the dynamic I'm waiting for them to explore.


I didn't like it when she got in the middle between Randall and his wife.  But I guess it made for good drama.


----------



## Storm702

sdkitty said:


> I didn't like it when she got in the middle between Randall and his wife.  But I guess it made for good drama.



Really glad Beth shut her down quick too.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’m so beind this season. Whomever said they are not as invested this season as last-I feel exactly the same.


----------



## melissatrv

Toby is really emotionally damaged too....the desperate way he tries to please everyone and wants to be validated by Kate' brothers to the point of inviting fake friends to Vegas just to try to bond with them.  Toby and Kate are in a co-dependent relationship for sure


----------



## melissatrv

I hate to say it but Toby's parents have a point about his relationship with Kate....as I said before....co-dependent.  Hey is Toby's father the dad from The Wonder Years?

Very surprised about the fast forward scenes!


----------



## sdkitty

that ending with Deja was disturbing.....no doubt they will stick with her but this will be heartbreaking for Randall


----------



## DebbieAnn

melissatrv said:


> I hate to say it but Toby's parents have a point about his relationship with Kate....as I said before....co-dependent.  Hey is Toby's father the dad from The Wonder Years?
> 
> Very surprised about the fast forward scenes!


*Yes, that was Dan Lauria from The Wonder Years.*


----------



## terebina786

I wonder if they’ll just jump ahead like a few years next season.  I really wanna know what’s up with Beth. 

I also felt that Toby’s parents had a point and I feel like him and Kate will switch roles but she won’t know how to deal with Toby’s depression the way he dealt with hers.


----------



## sdkitty

terebina786 said:


> I wonder if they’ll just jump ahead like a few years next season.  I really wanna know what’s up with Beth.
> 
> I also felt that Toby’s parents had a point and I feel like him and Kate will switch roles but she won’t know how to deal with Toby’s depression the way he dealt with hers.


what do you mean what's up with Beth?


----------



## canto bight

So I binge watched this show over the course of about a month and finally saw the season finale for the second season a couple of days ago.  

I think I cried during 90% of the episodes, the one that surprised me that I didn't cry during was the episode about Jack's death.  Sometimes it was Randall style one eye cry and other times it was ugly crying. 

I really despise Deja (which makes me feel like a jerk because she's a child who has experienced trauma).  Kate bothers me too.  I'm not really looking forward to them diving into Jack's origin story.  I like Jack, but he was obnoxiously perfect.  I think the child and teenage actors for Kevin are amazing and capture the character so well.

Anyone else playing the "worst case scenario game" about the scene at the end with Randall and Tess?


----------



## sdkitty

canto bight said:


> So I binge watched this show over the course of about a month and finally saw the season finale for the second season a couple of days ago.
> 
> I think I cried during 90% of the episodes, the one that surprised me that I didn't cry during was the episode about Jack's death.  Sometimes it was Randall style one eye cry and other times it was ugly crying.
> 
> I really despise Deja (which makes me feel like a jerk because she's a child who has experienced trauma).  Kate bothers me too.  I'm not really looking forward to them diving into Jack's origin story.  I like Jack, but he was obnoxiously perfect.  I think the child and teenage actors for Kevin are amazing and capture the character so well.
> 
> Anyone else playing the "worst case scenario game" about the scene at the end with Randall and Tess?


I don't find Deja appealing....don't exactly despise her but...
I find Mandy Moore the most annoying of all of them


----------



## canto bight

sdkitty said:


> I don't find Deja appealing....don't exactly despise her but...
> I find Mandy Moore the most annoying of all of them



I've noticed people in the thread saying they aren't fans of Mandy Moore/Rebecca, but I don't mind her at all.


----------



## terebina786

sdkitty said:


> what do you mean what's up with Beth?



Near the end of the season finale, during the fast foreword, Randall is telling his oldest daughter “it’s time to see mom”.  I wonder if something is going to happen to her like she gets sick or something.


----------



## canto bight

terebina786 said:


> Near the end of the season finale, during the fast foreword, Randall is telling his oldest daughter “it’s time to see mom”.  I wonder if something is going to happen to her like she gets sick or something.



That's interesting, because I didn't catch him saying "mom."  I thought he said "it's time to see her" which had me spiraling with all kinds of ideas of what that could mean.


----------



## terebina786

canto bight said:


> That's interesting, because I didn't catch him saying "mom."  I thought he said "it's time to see her" which had me spiraling with all kinds of ideas of what that could mean.


 I swear I heard "mom"... it could've been "her" though I can't remember.  But yeah, I had tons of questions.


----------



## mundodabolsa

terebina786 said:


> Near the end of the season finale, during the fast foreword, Randall is telling his oldest daughter “it’s time to see mom”.  I wonder if something is going to happen to her like she gets sick or something.





canto bight said:


> That's interesting, because I didn't catch him saying "mom."  I thought he said "it's time to see her" which had me spiraling with all kinds of ideas of what that could mean.



He says, "It's time to go see her, Tess." 

People have been speculating that the her means sick/hurt/dead Beth since the next flash is Beth with her arm around Tess at the wedding.


----------



## needloub

canto bight said:


> I've noticed people in the thread saying they aren't fans of Mandy Moore/Rebecca, but I don't mind her at all.



I don't mind her at all as well.  She seems very "flighty" on the show which fits her role as a wife with Jack...she definitely relied on him a lot.  I just think the casting on the show is just spot on.


----------



## Hessefan

mundodabolsa said:


> He says, "It's time to go see her, Tess."
> 
> People have been speculating that the her means sick/hurt/dead Beth since the next flash is Beth with her arm around Tess at the wedding.



That never occurred to me. I thought he meant Deja by “her”, since she destroyed the car but Tess was inspired to become a social worker.


----------



## canto bight

Hessefan said:


> That never occurred to me. I thought he meant Deja by “her”, since she destroyed the car but Tess was inspired to become a social worker.





mundodabolsa said:


> He says, "It's time to go see her, Tess."
> 
> People have been speculating that the her means sick/hurt/dead Beth since the next flash is Beth with her arm around Tess at the wedding.



Dark thought but based on Beth and Randall playing the "worst case scenario" game earlier in the episode about Deja.... I wondered if Deja did something to Beth (though that seems too dark for this show).


----------



## skyqueen

canto bight said:


> Dark thought but based on Beth and Randall playing the "worst case scenario" game earlier in the episode about Deja.... I wondered if Deja did something to Beth (though that seems too dark for this show).


Anyone watch the season 3 premiere?
I watched the last episode of last season to refresh my memory. The "worst case scenario'" segment was funny but now I'm thinking there might be more to it. Last night had the same fast-forward to Tess and Randall going to see "her" again.


----------



## rdgldy

skyqueen said:


> Anyone watch the season 3 premiere?
> I watched the last episode of last season to refresh my memory. The "worst case scenario'" segment was funny but now I'm thinking there might be more to it. Last night had the same fast-forward to Tess and Randall going to see "her" again.


Randall calling Toby completely threw me off though....


----------



## bisbee

I was thrown off by that scene too.  It could be any if the women on the show...we’ll find out eventually.

I’m glad it’s back!


----------



## ClassicFab

I watched last night and enjoyed the episode. I'm so curious as to who the "her" is...also great casting for the older Tess. She and the younger actress look very similar. 

Randall and Beth's other daughter, can't think her character's name, is so stinking cute! She reminds me of a friend's daughter. I loved the scene with Kevin and the girls. So sweet.


----------



## skyqueen

rdgldy said:


> Randall calling Toby completely threw me off though....



Oh dear...you're right! I think we'll get little tidbits all season [emoji15]


----------



## DebbieAnn

ClassicFab said:


> I watched last night and enjoyed the episode. I'm so curious as to who the "her" is...also great casting for the older Tess. She and the younger actress look very similar.
> 
> Randall and Beth's other daughter, can't think her character's name, is so stinking cute! She reminds me of a friend's daughter. I loved the scene with Kevin and the girls. So sweet.


*Annie is the younger daughter.*


----------



## Elly_N

After seeing Toby alone in bed I don’t think it’s Kate. Too obvious. Rebecca is probably long gone. Looks like an interesting season [emoji4]


----------



## Storm702

I have to watch it again, the twins were fussy & by the time I got done bottle prepping, I was ready to go to bed...


----------



## Storm702

Well, finally got to watch & I have so many questions...


----------



## sdkitty

anyone watch the most recent episode?
Kate was kind of annoying.  Not sure how this Vietnam storyline is going to go but Jack is usually good so hopefully it will be interesting.


----------



## Storm702

I feel like this season is all over the place. Definitely need to watch it again for anything I missed the first time


----------



## whateve

Did I hear this wrong? Not in the current episode, but in last week's, did the doctor call Toby, tubby?


----------



## Storm702

whateve said:


> Did I hear this wrong? Not in the current episode, but in last week's, did the doctor call Toby, tubby?


I didn't hear it, or more likely was distracted by kids and/or dogs. If I get a chance  going to binge watch all of them again this weekend because I feel like I missed a lot. I'll listen for it though


----------



## cheermom09

whateve said:


> Did I hear this wrong? Not in the current episode, but in last week's, did the doctor call Toby, tubby?



I also thought she was calling him Tubby and not Toby [emoji15]


----------



## Bratty1919

I very recently got on the TiU train -- watched a couple episodes because I have a thing for Justin Hartley (like, who doesn't?!) and got totally hooked!! Love it!!


----------



## bisbee

I watched the first half tonight.  I was literally bored.  I was recording it, so I fast forwarded through the rest once it was over.  This was supposed to explain why Jack was the way he was...I think the episode was a mistake.


----------



## Tropigal3

I stopped watching after the first episode of this season.  I finally had to admit to myself that I just have no interest.


----------



## whateve

bisbee said:


> I watched the first half tonight.  I was literally bored.  I was recording it, so I fast forwarded through the rest once it was over.  This was supposed to explain why Jack was the way he was...I think the episode was a mistake.


I watched the episode this morning. I agree, it was boring. I think I'm getting tired of them making everything so tragic, like we are supposed to be cry over every episode.


----------



## TC1

I'm not a fan of all the time jumping..I know it's necessary to keep the key cast...but I'm losing interest.


----------



## bisbee

whateve said:


> I watched the episode this morning. I agree, it was boring. I think I'm getting tired of them making everything so tragic, like we are supposed to be cry over every episode.


I’m just not interested in watching what went on in the ‘60s to a character in the show who has been dead for 20 years.  I am more interested in the current lives of the characters...if they go back to their childhood, that’s fine, but prior to that?  No.


----------



## whateve

bisbee said:


> I’m just not interested in watching what went on in the ‘60s to a character in the show who has been dead for 20 years.  I am more interested in the current lives of the characters...if they go back to their childhood, that’s fine, but prior to that?  No.


I think the reason the episode didn't work is because they introduced Jack's brother and then killed him off in the same episode. Not really enough time for us to care about him.


----------



## ClassicFab

I agree this episode was boring. When did Jack's brother die? I saw when Jack went to meet him at his camp and they hugged; did they ever show him after that?

I have to say that since I've seen Jack's death, I'm not really interested in the flashbacks with him and Mandy Moore. It feels like that chapter has been closed and there's not much more I need to know. The only flashbacks I'm interested in at this point is the story of how Randall met Beth. And any flashback with William.


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> I’m just not interested in watching what went on in the ‘60s to a character in the show who has been dead for 20 years.  I am more interested in the current lives of the characters...if they go back to their childhood, that’s fine, but prior to that?  No.





ClassicFab said:


> I agree this episode was boring. When did Jack's brother die? I saw when Jack went to meet him at his camp and they hugged; did they ever show him after that?
> 
> I have to say that since I've seen Jack's death, I'm not really interested in the flashbacks with him and Mandy Moore. It feels like that chapter has been closed and there's not much more I need to know. The only flashbacks I'm interested in at this point is the story of how Randall met Beth. And any flashback with William.


I agree, Bis! If the show wanted to keep Jack in the mix...they shouldn't have killed him off. This storyline makes no sense. Yes, CF...more Randall/Beth!


----------



## TC1

ClassicFab said:


> I agree this episode was boring. When did Jack's brother die? I saw when Jack went to meet him at his camp and they hugged; did they ever show him after that?
> 
> I have to say that since I've seen Jack's death, I'm not really interested in the flashbacks with him and Mandy Moore. It feels like that chapter has been closed and there's not much more I need to know. The only flashbacks I'm interested in at this point is the story of how Randall met Beth. And any flashback with William.


I think they ended with them seeing each other..I'm sure to leave it open for ANOTHER episode of revisiting this boring storyline.


----------



## skyqueen

Back story to Jack's story line:
https://nypost.com/2018/10/15/how-o...s-us/?utm_campaign=iosapp&utm_source=mail_app


----------



## Storm702

And now the necklace...


----------



## sdkitty

skyqueen said:


> I agree, Bis! If the show wanted to keep Jack in the mix...they shouldn't have killed him off. This storyline makes no sense. Yes, CF...more Randall/Beth!


we're getting randall/beth but I'm not finding the running for office storyline that compelling
Deja's talk with Beth was sweet


----------



## skyqueen

sdkitty said:


> we're getting randall/beth but I'm not finding the running for office storyline that compelling
> Deja's talk with Beth was sweet


I think they threw this storyline in because of the mid-term elections. Randall is a "do-gooder" so it makes sense that he would want to get involved and try to change things for the better. He's learning the hard way it's not that easy, so he found a different way. Go Randall!!!


----------



## sdkitty

skyqueen said:


> I think they threw this storyline in because of the mid-term elections. Randall is a "do-gooder" so it makes sense that he would want to get involved and try to change things for the better. He's learning the hard way it's not that easy, so he found a different way. Go Randall!!!


gotta love randall....always trying so hard to do right


----------



## skyqueen

sdkitty said:


> gotta love randall....always trying so hard to do right



Randall's storyline is the only one I'm invested in. I have to deal with the other storylines that are OK but not as interesting to me. Wish they'd give Randall/family their own spin-off!


----------



## TC1

Yeah, this show is quickly losing steam for me.. I had 2 episodes to watch and neither of them were particularily engaging.


----------



## swags

I don’t care for Randall and the running for office this season. Focus on your family, Randall.


----------



## skyqueen

swags said:


> I don’t care for Randall and the running for office this season. Focus on your family, Randall.


I'm thinking this is Beth's new job to help Randall with his campaign. I love their interaction together!


----------



## bisbee

I was afraid we were going to learn something like Beth having early onset Alzheimer’s.  I still think there is something going on with her health.  I know it is only a show, but I’m also most interested in that family’s story.


----------



## septembersiren

Love this show


----------



## TC1

septembersiren said:


> Love this show


There is already a thread for it.


----------



## sdkitty

they're almost losing me
I don't really like the courtship stuff because I find Mandy annoying.....listening to her sing a whole song in the car........it's like the director likes her better than we do (at least speaking for myself)

and the viet nam.....meh
I'm sure it will be sad when Jack's brother dies but they don't have me hooked on the storyline

Don't know if they're running out of steam or taking themselves too seriously or what but I'm not too happy with this season so far


----------



## whateve

I haven't watched the latest episode yet and am not dying to. When I saw it was about Vietnam, I didn't feel motivated to watch it. I will eventually but there are shows I'm more excited about that I'll watch first.


----------



## bisbee

Ok...I just watched last week’s episode.  Nothing more until January.  I’m getting a bit more interested...Jack’s brother didn’t die in Vietnam, the “she” older Randall and daughter are going to visit is his mother, not his wife.  It’s getting a bit more creative...but I didn’t jump onboard Beth not letting 
Randall sleep in their bed because he wouldn’t drop out of the race...that scene didn’t sit well with me.


----------



## whateve

bisbee said:


> Ok...I just watched last week’s episode.  Nothing more until January.  I’m getting a bit more interested...Jack’s brother didn’t die in Vietnam, the “she” older Randall and daughter are going to visit is his mother, not his wife.  It’s getting a bit more creative...but I didn’t jump onboard Beth not letting
> Randall sleep in their bed because he wouldn’t drop out of the race...that scene didn’t sit well with me.


You see this in movies and TV all the time. People have a disagreement and one of them sleeps on the couch. Never in 36 years of marriage has that happened to us, and it never happened to my parents. This is a stereotype that I don't think happens that often in the real world.  Beth didn't have a good reason for him dropping out of the race anyway.


----------



## sdkitty

bisbee said:


> Ok...I just watched last week’s episode.  Nothing more until January.  I’m getting a bit more interested...Jack’s brother didn’t die in Vietnam, the “she” older Randall and daughter are going to visit is his mother, not his wife.  It’s getting a bit more creative...but I didn’t jump onboard Beth not letting
> Randall sleep in their bed because he wouldn’t drop out of the race...that scene didn’t sit well with me.


right
he was so compliant.....my husband would not react that way


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> You see this in movies and TV all the time. People have a disagreement and one of them sleeps on the couch. Never in 36 years of marriage has that happened to us, and it never happened to my parents. This is a stereotype that I don't think happens that often in the real world.  Beth didn't have a good reason for him dropping out of the race anyway.


well I can see maybe sleeping on the couch if you're upset....but the way she threw the pillows at him and he just caved.......wouldn't happen at my house


----------



## Swanky

She feels like her life is turning upside down I think.  Her bio daughter and adopted daughter are both going through major life issues and she was just fired, and she knows the election will make them targets for delving into personal things I think.  Really bad timing.

I hate the war scenes, losing my interest in a big way there.


----------



## canto bight

I didn't want to watch this season because of the Vietnam scenes but they've actually compelled me quite a bit.  A lot of it has to do with enjoying Michael Angarano's acting so much and also the idea that talking about the war isn't supposed to be comfortable, but it's important anyhow.


----------



## knasarae

The future scene that implied that Randall and Beth eventually divorce broke my heart.


----------



## sdkitty

anyone watch last night?
I'm not liking this as much lately
Mandy Moore annoys me.  I just realized the only thing they have really done to age her is haircut and glasses.  Guess her wonderful acting is supposed to do the rest.
The ending part was kind of touching but.....didn't make me cry or anything.


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> anyone watch last night?
> I'm not liking this as much lately
> Mandy Moore annoys me.  I just realized the only thing they have really done to age her is haircut and glasses.  Guess her wonderful acting is supposed to do the rest.
> The ending part was kind of touching but.....didn't make me cry or anything.


It was boring. I was thinking the same thing about Mandy Moore. Like glasses automatically make a person look older. I was wondering if the haircut is a wig. 

All I could think about was did they use someone's real baby for the preemie or was it really a doll. Instead of making me feel bad for them, it made me feel bad for all the real people who have to deal the worry that comes having with a preemie. It just wasn't believable to me.


----------



## rdgldy

sdkitty said:


> anyone watch last night?
> I'm not liking this as much lately
> Mandy Moore annoys me.  I just realized the only thing they have really done to age her is haircut and glasses.  Guess her wonderful acting is supposed to do the rest.
> The ending part was kind of touching but.....didn't make me cry or anything.


It was very draggy-they all annoyed me!  The ending was sad, but it could have been explored more than the last seven or eight minutes.  We really didn’t need 45 minutes of bickering in the waiting room.


----------



## whateve

rdgldy said:


> It was very draggy-they all annoyed me!  The ending was sad, but it could have been explored more than the last seven or eight minutes.  We really didn’t need 45 minutes of bickering in the waiting room.


I think what they were going for is how terrible it really is sitting in a hospital waiting room when you are really worried. I still didn't like it. They were annoying.

It is also terrible to be on a maternity ward when most people are happy because their babies are fine, and yours isn't.


----------



## sdkitty

rdgldy said:


> It was very draggy-they all annoyed me!  The ending was sad, but it could have been explored more than the last seven or eight minutes.  We really didn’t need 45 minutes of bickering in the waiting room.


and all that business with Mandy counting the chairs, etc.  
and didn't you just know that was vodka in the water bottle?


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> It was boring. I was thinking the same thing about Mandy Moore. Like glasses automatically make a person look older. I was wondering if the haircut is a wig.
> 
> All I could think about was did they use someone's real baby for the preemie or was it really a doll. Instead of making me feel bad for them, it made me feel bad for all the real people who have to deal the worry that comes having with a preemie. It just wasn't believable to me.


I think it is a wig.  Yes, it's always heartbreaking to see those little preemies


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> I think what they were going for is how terrible it really is sitting in a hospital waiting room when you are really worried. I still didn't like it. They were annoying.
> 
> It is also terrible to be on a maternity ward when most people are happy because their babies are fine, and yours isn't.


I was expecting someone (Kevin?) to go off on that lady who was so excited about her grandchild


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> I was expecting someone (Kevin?) to go off on that lady who was so excited about her grandchild


Only Randall and Beth talked about how annoying she was. It made me wonder if that was deliberate since the lady was black.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> Only Randall and Beth talked about how annoying she was. It made me wonder if that was deliberate since the lady was black.


right, now that you mention it, it looked like Beth was ready to confront her


----------



## rdgldy

sdkitty said:


> and all that business with Mandy counting the chairs, etc.
> and didn't you just know that was vodka in the water bottle?


Definitely knew he got vodka...


----------



## sdkitty

OT but did anyone watch New Amsterdam after This is Us?  Terrible episode....just on stress after another....and to be continued next week


----------



## skyqueen

I don't like how the Randell/Beth story line is going


----------



## sdkitty

skyqueen said:


> I don't like how the Randell/Beth story line is going


me either
I don't see this ending well
I can see both sides but I think I'm more team randall


----------



## sdkitty

skyqueen said:


> I don't like how the Randell/Beth story line is going


when they previewed that scene where he was taking his daughter to "see her", it looked like maybe they were not together


----------



## skyqueen

sdkitty said:


> when they previewed that scene where he was taking his daughter to "see her", it looked like maybe they were not together


Good point but I hope not!


----------



## sdkitty

skyqueen said:


> Good point but I hope not!


I understand she was upset with his voice mail message but I still didn't like her telling him (for the second time) that he was kicked out of the bedroom.


----------



## bisbee

I may have missed the back story...how is Beth all of a sudden qualified to teach dance?  Do I recall that she danced when she was young but gave it up to please her mother (that memory just popped up).  I don’t see how a dinner with her new colleagues could be more important than Randall’s dinner.  I don’t fault her for being angry, but this angry?  

I don’t see Randall’s political career doing good things for his family...


----------



## sdkitty

bisbee said:


> I may have missed the back story...how is Beth all of a sudden qualified to teach dance?  Do I recall that she danced when she was young but gave it up to please her mother (that memory just popped up).  I don’t see how a dinner with her new colleagues could be more important than Randall’s dinner.  I don’t fault her for being angry, but this angry?
> 
> I don’t see Randall’s political career doing good things for his family...


I think it was his voice mail that really pissed her off.  I was reading an online episode recap and the writer expressed that this was the end of nice guy Randall or something like that.
But that business of telling him he could go sleep in his office?  Who made her the owner of the bedroom?  I was glad when he came back at the end.
  Seems she wants to follow her calling and it's in conflict with Randall's new job.  I don't really like the Randall as political activist storyline 
anyway

and not sure how plausible it is that Beth hasn't really danced in years and she goes in doing gangbusters right away at her new job


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> I think it was his voice mail that really pissed her off.  I was reading an online episode recap and the writer expressed that this was the end of nice guy Randall or something like that.
> But that business of telling him he could go sleep in his office?  Who made her the owner of the bedroom?  I was glad when he came back at the end.
> Seems she wants to follow her calling and it's in conflict with Randall's new job.  I don't really like the Randall as political activist storyline
> anyway
> 
> and not sure how plausible it is that Beth hasn't really danced in years and she goes in doing gangbusters right away at her new job


They made that dancing angle up on the fly. If it had been in the minds of the scriptwriters at the very beginning of the series, she would have been taking her girls to ballet lessons and dancing some herself.

I have a friend who wanted to be a ballerina but had to give it up because of an injury. That love of dance doesn't go away. She still danced for fun.


----------



## TC1

This show is so depressing. I keep saying I'm not going to watch anymore..but my DVR picks it up and I find myself watching..and not enjoying it.


----------



## skyqueen

Speaking of.......................
https://nypost.com/2019/03/25/this-...g-up/?utm_campaign=iosapp&utm_source=mail_app


----------



## sdkitty

skyqueen said:


> Speaking of.......................
> https://nypost.com/2019/03/25/this-...g-up/?utm_campaign=iosapp&utm_source=mail_app


I'll be watching


----------



## rdgldy

skyqueen said:


> Speaking of.......................
> https://nypost.com/2019/03/25/this-...g-up/?utm_campaign=iosapp&utm_source=mail_app


wow!!!


----------



## sdkitty

who watched last night?
I thought it was good....sad.  What was interesting to me was while I could understand Beth's frustration at what she felt was subjugating her life for Randall, what also stood out for me was when they got married it seemed to be all about how much he loved her.  Not her loving him but her feeling loved by him.


----------



## rdgldy

sdkitty said:


> who watched last night?
> I thought it was good....sad.  What was interesting to me was while I could understand Beth's frustration at what she felt was subjugating her life for Randall, what also stood out for me was when they got married it seemed to be all about how much he loved her.  Not her loving him but her feeling loved by him.


It was really good.  I thought it was really sad too.  I agree that although they clearly love each other, it is definitely more his adoration of her.  I loved her reference to the nachos and her being the broken pieces.  A lot of resentment under the surface for a very long time.


----------



## swags

I find both Beth and Randall to be selfish at this point in time. He is working long hours with a commute for a political role he didn't need and now she suddenly wants to teach dance. What the hell? They have 3 girls who are at a point where they need someone there in the evenings and on weekends. 
I also wonder how their personal pursuits are going to affect their finances.


----------



## sdkitty

swags said:


> I find both Beth and Randall to be selfish at this point in time. He is working long hours with a commute for a political role he didn't need and now she suddenly wants to teach dance. What the hell? They have 3 girls who are at a point where they need someone there in the evenings and on weekends.
> I also wonder how their personal pursuits are going to affect their finances.


yes, they have a big beautiful home.....guess we need to ignore that


----------



## canto bight

I kind of feel for Beth.  It has to be a lot of pressure to know someone loves you THAT much.


----------



## whateve

The kids are suffering for both their choices. It seems like Beth could choose a lighter schedule. She could still teach dance, just not at times she should be spending with her family. Randall already committed to his role, and I feel he made a promise for those voters. He shouldn't back out now. Not only would it not be fair to his constituency but he would be giving his children the message that you don't have to honor promises.

When Beth lied to Randall about the business trip, I was flabbergasted. I can't imagine lying to my husband about something so important. How can he ever trust her again? How can she not trust him enough to just tell him what she needed? It doesn't sound like they ever had a great marriage if they couldn't confide in each other.


----------



## sdkitty

canto bight said:


> I kind of feel for Beth.  It has to be a lot of pressure to know someone loves you THAT much.


IDK doesn't seem such a bad problem (assuming you love him too)


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> The kids are suffering for both their choices. It seems like Beth could choose a lighter schedule. She could still teach dance, just not at times she should be spending with her family. Randall already committed to his role, and I feel he made a promise for those voters. He shouldn't back out now. Not only would it not be fair to his constituency but he would be giving his children the message that you don't have to honor promises.
> 
> When Beth lied to Randall about the business trip, I was flabbergasted. I can't imagine lying to my husband about something so important. How can he ever trust her again? How can she not trust him enough to just tell him what she needed? It doesn't sound like they ever had a great marriage if they couldn't confide in each other.


I don't think I'd do that either but she did have a point.  She was really good about his dad moving in, and Kevin


----------



## bisbee

sdkitty said:


> who watched last night?
> I thought it was good....sad.  What was interesting to me was while I could understand Beth's frustration at what she felt was subjugating her life for Randall, what also stood out for me was when they got married it seemed to be all about how much he loved her.  Not her loving him but her feeling loved by him.


That whole scene frustrated me.  SHE was the one who continually subjugated her life for Randall.  There is such a thing as choice...she chose to do that.  Saying that he expected it is an excuse...their relationship was not a dictatorship.  If you continually behave in a way that negates your feelings, it’s not fair to blame that on the other person in the relationship.  The only reason would be if she were being emotionally or physically abused, which was not the case.


----------



## sdkitty

bisbee said:


> That whole scene frustrated me.  SHE was the one who continually subjugated her life for Randall.  There is such a thing as choice...she chose to do that.  Saying that he expected it is an excuse...their relationship was not a dictatorship.  If you continually behave in a way that negates your feelings, it’s not fair to blame that on the other person in the relationship.  The only reason would be if she were being emotionally or physically abused, which was not the case.


yes, I'm finding Randall more sympathetic than Beth.   I still don't like the politician storyline.  
That was some scene though - when she said between which one of your anxiety attacks.....good writing


----------



## skyqueen

I find this storyline odd. Beth knew Randall was a "do-gooder" when she married him. Once elected he's obligated to work for his constituents. Beth is smart and a lawyer...she should know this. While I think she should  pursue her dreams, her dance schedule would appear to be more flexible then his schedule plus travel. Glad to see William back even for a few scenes!
Next week is the season finale!


----------



## sdkitty

skyqueen said:


> I find this storyline odd. Beth knew Randall was a "do-gooder" when she married him. Once elected he's obligated to work for his constituents. Beth is smart and a lawyer...she should know this. While I think she should  pursue her dreams, her dance schedule would appear to be more flexible then his schedule plus travel. Glad to see William back even for a few scenes!
> Next week is the season finale!


season finale already
seems like it just started
IDK......this dance thing is a passion for her....doubt she makes much money from it.
I haven't been fortunate enough to have a passion that I've earned a living from.
If they divorce she will probably live off alimony, not earnings from dance teaching.  But I'm sure there are many people (esp women) who would find that very fair considering she is raising their kids.
That rant of hers as I recall included something about the adoption.  As I recall she was totally on board for that.


----------



## TC1

Some of her new dance teacher role didn't really click with me. Did they only offer her those shifts or NOTHING at all? Could she not just teach a few classes, and add more when things aren't so busy with the girls & Randall? She just made it seem very all or nothing..


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> Some of her new dance teacher role didn't really click with me. Did they only offer her those shifts or NOTHING at all? Could she not just teach a few classes, and add more when things aren't so busy with the girls & Randall? She just made it seem very all or nothing..





TC1 said:


> Some of her new dance teacher role didn't really click with me. Did they only offer her those shifts or NOTHING at all? Could she not just teach a few classes, and add more when things aren't so busy with the girls & Randall? She just made it seem very all or nothing..


seems this is a long suppressed passion for her


----------



## canto bight

sdkitty said:


> IDK doesn't seem such a bad problem (assuming you love him too)



I mean, even if you loved him too, he seems rather suffocating.


----------



## sdkitty

canto bight said:


> I mean, even if you loved him too, he seems rather suffocating.


to each her own
I think he's sweet


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Randall is incredibly self-centered, righteous, and needy. Those have always been his flaws. They cause problems with the other members of his family and caused problems for him socially as a teenager too. He also doesn’t ever listen and just keeps pushing until he gets his way. Beth has always eventually bent to his will and made it work because she loves him but she’s finally had enough and I think he’s going to have to be the one to change if they’re going to make it work because she’s done being the accommodator.


----------



## rdgldy

I liked the season finale.  Some loose ends tied up, some new questions.  I am glad about Beth and Randall but it doesn’t feel very realistic.  Interesting about Nicky being there with Rebecca....


----------



## skyqueen

rdgldy said:


> I liked the season finale.  Some loose ends tieds up, some new questions.  I am glad about Beth and Randall but it doesn’t feel very realistic.  Interesting about Nicky being there with Rebecca....


I liked the finale but it did open up many questions. The scene with Deja and Randall was terrific and put everything in perspective. Obviously Kevin had a son but with whom? Where's Kate? Tune in next season.........................
https://nypost.com/2019/04/02/this-...ions/?utm_campaign=iosapp&utm_source=mail_app


----------



## canto bight

As much as Randall annoyed me the past couple of episodes, I'm glad they stayed together.  But it would seem as though Kate and Toby are no longer together.


----------



## sdkitty

Deja's scene was good - best she's had.
I'm glad Randall and Beth worked things out.  I still think the whole dance thing requires a suspension of belief.  She hasn't danced since she was a kid but she's a great instructor?  and ready for her own studio?

I don't really need to see Rebecca in advanced old age.....
Kevin's kid reminds me of the kid who played child kevin

As much as I've complained the 18 episodes went very fast


----------



## sdkitty

anyone watch the first episode of the new season?  I didn't like it.  Introducing a bunch of new characters with very little context.  Maybe it will get better.  I get that they're trying not to go stale but this all seems a bit much.


----------



## lulilu

I stopped after the first season.  Did it get any better after that?


----------



## bisbee

I watched...toward the end, before they tied some things together, I was definitely thinking I might not continue.  I’ll give it another chance or two, but I think they are stretching the story too much.  There are too many things to watch.  I didn’t care for the country club scene at all...Jack was good but the parents and friends were too stereotypical.


----------



## sdkitty

bisbee said:


> I watched...toward the end, before they tied some things together, I was definitely thinking I might not continue.  I’ll give it another chance or two, but I think they are stretching the story too much.  There are too many things to watch.  I didn’t care for the country club scene at all...Jack was good but the parents and friends were too stereotypical.


I'm not a fan of jennifer morrison but at least she's more subdued in this part.  do you think she is the daughter of jack's brother?  this is all to much....but I'll watch next episode


----------



## sdkitty

bisbee said:


> I watched...toward the end, before they tied some things together, I was definitely thinking I might not continue.  I’ll give it another chance or two, but I think they are stretching the story too much.  There are too many things to watch.  I didn’t care for the country club scene at all...Jack was good but the parents and friends were too stereotypical.


I'm not a fan of jennifer morrison but at least she's more subdued in this part.  do you think she is the daughter of jack's brother?  this is all to much....but I'll watch next episode


----------



## sdkitty

sorry for multi posts


----------



## rdgldy

I agree that there was too much going on with all the new characters.   Hopefully the next episode will tie more together.  Interesting latter part of the show anyways.


----------



## susieserb

show is too earnest


----------



## bisbee

sdkitty said:


> I'm not a fan of jennifer morrison but at least she's more subdued in this part.  do you think she is the daughter of jack's brother?  this is all to much....but I'll watch next episode


I didn’t think of that...I do think that all of the connections between characters are getting a bit too contrived...I’ve read novels that do that, but much better.  This feels forced.


----------



## skyqueen

Confusing...Thank God they connected most of the dots at the end. I thought I was going crazy!


----------



## TC1

skyqueen said:


> Confusing...Thank God they connected most of the dots at the end. I thought I was going crazy!


It was like watching a totally different show for 48 mins.


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> It was like watching a totally different show for 48 mins.


and not in a good way


----------



## swags

I felt like I was watching This is Not Us for most of it. Jumping around their past is enough, jumping around that far in the future I feel is a bit much.


----------



## sdkitty

swags said:


> I felt like I was watching This is Not Us for most of it. Jumping around their past is enough, jumping around that far in the future I feel is a bit much.


agree
you may have noticed they were pretty much shut out at the emmys this year.  they're trying to regain their mojo I guess but I don't like it


----------



## sdkitty

Last nights episode had none of the new characters.  I wasn't that impressed.  baby jack stuff is touching.
looks like jennifer morrison is going to be kevin's new love interest.  I'm not a fan since that awful fairy tale show she starred in


----------



## TC1

They made a mistake killing Jack the first season. Milo is by far the best actor on the show..and is flashback storyline only. When the audience already knows the outcome it's not as compelling.
Randall and his family's story is also boring now.


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> They made a mistake killing Jack the first season. Milo is by far the best actor on the show..and is flashback storyline only. When the audience already knows the outcome it's not as compelling.
> Randall and his family's story is also boring now.


yes, Jack is the heart of of the show


----------



## Glitterandstuds

This show is losing steam, A million little things is so much better.


----------



## sdkitty

so now they're gradually weaving the new characters into the plot......better than the first episode but IDK


----------



## canto bight

It feels like it is picking back up again and I feel emotionally invested in a majority of the characters again.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I don't mean this rudely but has Kate gotten bigger????


----------



## sdkitty

Glitterandstuds said:


> I don't mean this rudely but has Kate gotten bigger????


I don't know but she certainly hasn't gotten smaller as I thought maybe she would when the show started.
Are they starting an Alzheimer's story line?  I don't really see misplacing your phone as a huge indicator.


----------



## whateve

Glitterandstuds said:


> I don't mean this rudely but has Kate gotten bigger????


It seems so. Originally she was supposed to lose weight but that didn't happen. I wonder if they planned for Toby to get buff or if he did it so they wrote it into the script.


----------



## TC1

Chris Sullivan (Toby) wore a fat suit for the first seasons. He's a big guy...but not that big. He's in quite a few other things. Guardians of the Galaxy, etc.


----------



## sdkitty

anyone see last nights episode?  John Legend guest starred.  this guy is Everywhere


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> anyone see last nights episode?  John Legend guest starred.  this guy is Everywhere


I watched it. I'm losing interest.


----------



## Megs

whateve said:


> I watched it. I'm losing interest.



This show is always pushing it... the story line wants to show every single possible family obstacle, but it's getting to the stage of absurd. I like absurd, but it's ridiculously absurd!


----------



## sdkitty

Megs said:


> This show is always pushing it... the story line wants to show every single possible family obstacle, but it's getting to the stage of absurd. I like absurd, but it's ridiculously absurd!


I'm not finding it as entertaining as it was in the earlier seasons.  Last week having the whole episode focus on Randall was not that interesting to me.  I know they want to keep it fresh and change things up but killing Jack off and seeing him in flashbacks is also not great for me.


----------



## Megs

sdkitty said:


> I'm not finding it as entertaining as it was in the earlier seasons.  Last week having the whole episode focus on Randall was not that interesting to me.  I know they want to keep it fresh and change things up but killing Jack off and seeing him in flashbacks is also not great for me.



I used to watch and cry every episode, but now I'm like good lord what other insane thing can happen to them. It's just... pushing it so much!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

It's pretty much background noise for me.


----------



## sdkitty

Glitterandstuds said:


> It's pretty much background noise for me.


next episode will be all Kate...not particularly looking forward to that


----------



## sdkitty

anyone watch last night?  Randall (one of the most beloved characters) was pretty annoying to me


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> anyone watch last night?  Randall (one of the most beloved characters) was pretty annoying to me


yes, he is getting very annoying! I'm starting to like Kevin more. 

I always lose the last minute or so when I record it as my DVR switches to another show. Can you tell me what happened at the end? It looked like Jack was about to fall on the subway tracks.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> yes, he is getting very annoying! I'm starting to like Kevin more.
> 
> I always lose the last minute or so when I record it as my DVR switches to another show. Can you tell me what happened at the end? It looked like Jack was about to fall on the subway tracks.


I don't recall anything about Jack about to fall on tracks....maybe my recording cut off or I dozed for a moment?  I just looked at a recap and didn't seee anything about it


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> I don't recall anything about Jack about to fall on tracks....maybe my recording cut off or I dozed for a moment?  I just looked at a recap and didn't seee anything about it


Maybe that wasn't it. It was very short. Rebecca was screaming. It was cut off so quick I couldn't tell what was happening.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> Maybe that wasn't it. It was very short. Rebecca was screaming. It was cut off so quick I couldn't tell what was happening.


did you watch the most recent episode? 
for me it was the worst ever....Randall is getting on my nerves.  even the actor is looking unattractive to me.  I actually thought about turning it off.  A whole episode portraying "what ifs"?  really?  WTF are they thinking?


----------



## TC1

sdkitty said:


> did you watch the most recent episode?
> for me it was the worst ever....Randall is getting on my nerves.  even the actor is looking unattractive to me.  I actually thought about turning it off.  A whole episode portraying "what ifs"?  really?  WTF are they thinking?


Totally agree with this. How many episodes are all just speculation? waste of time.


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> Totally agree with this. How many episodes are all just speculation? waste of time.


hate to say it but this show may have jumped the shark
I had just watched two episodes of Big Little Lies so this junk really turned me off


----------



## TC1

sdkitty said:


> hate to say it but this show may have jumped the shark
> I had just watched two episodes of Big Little Lies so this junk really turned me off


I usually don't make this show a priority..I usually just let it play in the background. Being in isolation, I thought I'd watch it the same day. Total let down. I'm ready for them to wrap up this series.


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> did you watch the most recent episode?
> for me it was the worst ever....Randall is getting on my nerves.  even the actor is looking unattractive to me.  I actually thought about turning it off.  A whole episode portraying "what ifs"?  really?  WTF are they thinking?


Yeah, it's getting boring and annoying. Randall is the most annoying, Kate second most annoying. Randall looked different in this episode. Kevin used to be more annoying but he's been more likable recently.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> Yeah, it's getting boring and annoying. Randall is the most annoying, Kate second most annoying. Randall looked different in this episode. Kevin used to be more annoying but he's been more likable recently.


agree....Kevin is most likable now.....everyone used to love randall but they've made him annoying

I never cared much for mandy moore (esp as older rebecca)


----------



## Swanky

Didn't love last 2 episodes. . . 
I find myself watching it last now in my queue on my DVR!


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky said:


> Didn't love last 2 episodes. . .
> I find myself watching it last now in my queue on my DVR!


I still watch pretty quickly but that be be changing


----------



## whateve

Swanky said:


> Didn't love last 2 episodes. . .
> I find myself watching it last now in my queue on my DVR!


I only watch it so I can come here and read the comments.


----------



## swags

With the various timelines they have going on, I don’t think we needed a what if episode so Randall can come to terms with his near perfect life.


----------



## Lizzys

I seriously almost let this show go with this last Randall episode but I am curious to find out why they all are no longer speaking to Kevin when they are all at the cabin. Kevin is my favorite!


----------



## sdkitty

Lizzys said:


> I seriously almost let this show go with this last Randall episode but I am curious to find out why they all are no longer speaking to Kevin when they are all at the cabin. Kevin is my favorite!


and if Rebecca is going to die (not that I'd miss her)


----------



## bisbee

sdkitty said:


> and if Rebecca is going to die (not that I'd miss her)


No...she was still alive when Kate’s son was grown up.


----------



## sdkitty

bisbee said:


> No...she was still alive when Kate’s son was grown up.


oh....saw the preview of next episode....looked like she was unconscious in hospital bed.....it's really a shame IMO that this show had so much interest and excitement in the beginning and now it's sucking.  I guess it's hard to keep up the creativity....and maybe they made a mistake killing Jack


----------



## Storm702

I haven't read anything lately because im behind. But i just changed my avatar fir the 1st time because of "New York, New York, New York". BRB after I binge watch the rest!


----------



## TC1

The last episode actually held my interest. Filled in some blanks.


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> The last episode actually held my interest. Filled in some blanks.


I just watched last week's episode.  It was better than the last few.  I wonder if this season (or next) will be the last.  They're looking ahead to Rebecca's death I think.  Don't really want another dead character that's seen in fashbacks.


----------



## swags

sdkitty said:


> I just watched last week's episode.  It was better than the last few.  I wonder if this season (or next) will be the last.  They're looking ahead to Rebecca's death I think.  Don't really want another dead character that's seen in fashbacks.


I think there will be two more seasons.


----------



## sdkitty

anyone watch the first episode of new season?  IDK if this show has jumped the shark or what.  I'm not really feeling much for the characters.  I think part of the problem for me may be that I've gotten used to watching HBO, with much higher level writing, directing and acting.


----------



## TC1

sdkitty said:


> anyone watch the first episode of new season?  IDK if this show has jumped the shark or what.  I'm not really feeling much for the characters.  I think part of the problem for me may be that I've gotten used to watching HBO, with much higher level writing, directing and acting.


I watched the 2 hour premiere. Meh... it was just ok. I don't know if I can delve into a new "what happened to Randall's birth mom" story line. As all my previous posts say..I can't stand the constant flashbacks. I pretty much just hate-watch the show at this point


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> I watched the 2 hour premiere. Meh... it was just ok. I don't know if I can delve into a new "what happened to Randall's birth mom" story line. As all my previous posts say..I can't stand the constant flashbacks. I pretty much just hate-watch the show at this point


agree.  I was almost excited to have something new to watch but I didn't really enjoy it.  I don't like Mandy Moore.  Not enjoying Randall's stuff (even though I understand the show runners are trying to be relevant and enlightened).  I even found Jack somewhat annoying and used to love him.
So, yeah, hate-watch might be me too


----------



## Elly_N

I thought it was just okay too. It’s lost it’s appeal for sure. The flashback scenes are getting old. They’ve done Jack, William, Jack again, Uncle Nicky, more Jack, and now Randall’s birth mom?


----------



## sdkitty

Elly_N said:


> I thought it was just okay too. It’s lost it’s appeal for sure. The flashback scenes are getting old. They’ve done Jack, William, Jack again, Uncle Nicky, more Jack, and now Randall’s birth mom?


I was wondering if the wonderful actor who played randall's dad was too old to play young randall's dad (or maybe he wasn't available).  Now suddenly randalls birth mom didn't die.  don't really care.  Jack yelling at God at the chapel was kind of annoying.    This show was so popular when it started.  not sure what went wrong.


----------



## swags

This season sucks and they are already on hiatus till January.
Just cancel it. 
Randall with his perfect bod doing a strip tease unbeknownst to him makes him seem stupid.
Kate going for an adoption at her weight makes her seem careless.
Kevin so needy for praise is boring as well.
Don’t care about the birth mom and am tired of the flashbacks of the kids.


----------



## sdkitty

swags said:


> This season sucks and they are already on hiatus till January.
> Just cancel it.
> Randall with his perfect bod doing a strip tease unbeknownst to him makes him seem stupid.
> Kate going for an adoption at her weight makes her seem careless.
> Kevin so needy for praise is boring as well.
> Don’t care about the birth mom and am tired of the flashbacks of the kids.


I agree....show is getting dumb/boring
the birth mother isn't concerned about Kate's weight/health?
don't know where they're going with kate's teenage pregnancy but if she had an abortion and they're going to make a huge deal out of that, I think it would be way exaggerated......did she have a baby and give it up?

I didn't blame kevin for being frustrated with that director though

Did anyone think it was unrealistic that one baby would be screaming his lungs out and the other two would just sleep through it and be quiet?  night after night


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> I agree....show is getting dumb/boring
> the birth mother isn't concerned about Kate's weight/health?
> don't know where they're going with kate's teenage pregnancy but if she had an abortion and they're going to make a huge deal out of that, I think it would be way exaggerated......did she have a baby and give it up?
> 
> I didn't blame kevin for being frustrated with that director though
> 
> Did anyone think it was unrealistic that one baby would be screaming his lungs out and the other two would just sleep through it and be quiet?  night after night


Yes, I think that is unrealistic. When my kids were babies and I took them to places with other babies, if one baby cried, the others were start in. It's a sympathetic response. I remember once another baby was crying and my child was looking at me as if to tell me to do something about it.


----------



## TC1

It seems like such a sloppy series..as if the writers are at the last minute "what if Kate had a teenage pregnancy" or "let's get Sterling K Brown to take his shirt off in a scene" and it's all just mashed together out off nowhere


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Wow this thread died out.
In 5 seasons last night was the first time I shed a tear


----------



## whateve

Glitterandstuds said:


> Wow this thread died out.
> In 5 seasons last night was the first time I shed a tear


I didn't like it. I felt they were trying too hard to make it sad and it wasn't very believable.


----------



## swags

I didn’t like the scene of him and his ghost moms. It was odd. Also thought he was rude with his Notebook comment. 
Maybe the man can be happy and appreciate was he has now.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> I didn't like it. I felt they were trying too hard to make it sad and it wasn't very believable.


I just noticed the show had recorded two episodes and watched the first one of the two last night.  Kate went find her old boyfriend in san diego.  I'm sorry but I thought the whole thing was ridiculous.  First of all the Toby's reaction when she told him she had an abortion at age 18.  Like he was angry he had a right to know about this.  It's not a pleasant thing to talk about so why bring it up?  
Then the trip to san diego to see a guy you dated for six months at age 18.  Come on.  I get that she was traumatized by the relationship and the pregnancy but this storyline is just plain ridiclous to me.  
I'm starting to wonder how this show as so popular (and I liked it too) at the beginning and has gotten so bad.
It is worse than a soap opera because it takes itself SO seriously.


----------



## bisbee

I agree with most of these comments.  The storylines are all old...played out.  But then...a new twist in an old story!  I liked the episodes that dealt with Randall’s father...but the mother?  Talk about contrived...the writers are desperately reaching for new issues.  It isn’t working.  I’m bored with Kate and bored with Kevin.  At least Mandy is pregnant, so not in too many episodes.  She is the most boring of all...


----------



## sdkitty

bisbee said:


> I agree with most of these comments.  The storylines are all old...played out.  But then...a new twist in an old story!  I liked the episodes that dealt with Randall’s father...but the mother?  Talk about contrived...the writers are desperately reaching for new issues.  It isn’t working.  I’m bored with Kate and bored with Kevin.  At least Mandy is pregnant, so not in too many episodes.  She is the most boring of all...


LOL.....I didn't know mandy was pregnant.  I find her annoying so that's good.
I actually like Kevin best right now.  Talking about taking yourself seriously, Randall is the guy for that.  I don't see the big deal about him going to meet her friend.  but they will probably give us flashbacks to when she was alive.  
I don't even like Jack the way I used to.


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> LOL.....I didn't know mandy was pregnant.  I find her annoying so that's good.
> I actually like Kevin best right now.  Talking about taking yourself seriously, Randall is the guy for that.  I don't see the big deal about him going to meet her friend.  but they will probably give us flashbacks to when she was alive.
> I don't even like Jack the way I used to.


I can't remember the last time we saw Jack.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> I can't remember the last time we saw Jack.


I think he was in the last short season (flashback of course)
Honestly I don't know what happened.  I was really liking this show at first.  now it seems so overdone


----------



## sdkitty

I just watched the most recent episode about Randall's birth mother.  Surprisingly I found it to be one of the best of the recent episodes.  The only real issue I had with it was I thought the last scene with Randall screaming was overblown.  I know Sterling K. Brown has gotten a lot of acclaim for this role - probably the most of any cast member.  but are they now having him over-do it?


----------



## swags

I was so disappointed that there was no wedding for Kevin and Madison. I needed a nice finale. Also the look into Kates future was worrisome.


----------



## k5ml3k

swags said:


> I was so disappointed that there was no wedding for Kevin and Madison. I needed a nice finale. Also the look into Kates future was worrisome.


I actually preferred that there was no wedding. It seems like he’s realizing that he was marrying her for the wrong reasons …plus bringing back Sophie ❤️ I agree w Kate’s figure…


----------



## AntiqueShopper

swags said:


> I was so disappointed that there was no wedding for Kevin and Madison. I needed a nice finale. Also the look into Kates future was worrisome.





swags said:


> I was so disappointed that there was no wedding for Kevin and Madison. I needed a nice finale. Also the look into Kates future was worrisome.


I don’t think Kevin and Madison are ready to get married.  They were not marrying for love but for the sake of their children.  I think eventually they will be together but the characters need more time to figure out their feelings for each other.


----------



## sdkitty

AntiqueShopper said:


> I don’t think Kevin and Madison are ready to get married.  They were not marrying for love but for the sake of their children.  I think eventually they will be together but the characters need more time to figure out their feelings for each other.


I didn't even know this show was back until I happened upon it last night.  I think I missed at least one episode.  Anyway Kevin and Madison are apparently separated - not a surprise considering how the relationship started.  Mandy Moore has dementia.  this is a topic a lot of people grapple with IRL but it's depressing.  I don't really care about this show anymore.  Basically tuned in because I haven't started a new (to me) HBO series and it was something to watch.
Anyone still watching?
Final season, which I think is a good decision.


----------



## swags

I watched. Kevin and Madison never married, she jilted him at the alter. They are coparenting and now she 
likes that goofy guy from her book club. 
I think she’s nuts. Kevin would have made a good first husband for her and who knows, it may have turned to more. 
Randall was also annoying. Bailing that junkie out of jail to try and save him. Of course the junkie stands him up and is probably robbing other people in the process. Thanks Randall, you self serving idiot. Also his wife has become quite obnoxious. We get it Beth you got it going on.
The Rebecca story is very depressing. 
Toby does something nice for Kate and she still finds something to complain about and to the massage therapist of all people.
I also don’t want to see this deja crap with the teen baby daddy extraordinaire. Please.


----------



## sdkitty

swags said:


> I watched. Kevin and Madison never married, she jilted him at the alter. They are coparenting and now she
> likes that goofy guy from her book club.
> I think she’s nuts. Kevin would have made a good first husband for her and who knows, it may have turned to more.
> Randall was also annoying. Bailing that junkie out of jail to try and save him. Of course the junkie stands him up and is probably robbing other people in the process. Thanks Randall, you self serving idiot. Also his wife has become quite obnoxious. We get it Beth you got it going on.
> The Rebecca story is very depressing.
> Toby does something nice for Kate and she still finds something to complain about and to the massage therapist of all people.
> I also don’t want to see this deja crap with the teen baby daddy extraordinaire. Please.


there was a lot of excitement around this show when it first started.  now I think it's jumped the shark


----------



## plastic-fish

sdkitty said:


> there was a lot of excitement around this show when it first started.  now I think it's jumped the shark


I hate saying this, especially since I loved the first few seasons, but I’m glad this is the last season. Jumped the shark is right…


----------



## sdkitty

plastic-fish said:


> I hate saying this, especially since I loved the first few seasons, but I’m glad this is the last season. Jumped the shark is right…


Having Mandy Moore's character age (and keeping her in the show like that for a long time) was a mistake I think.  and the whole thing got to feel kinda fake.  I don't even like watching Jack anymore and I (along with a lot of others) used to really like him.


----------



## swags

plastic-fish said:


> I hate saying this, especially since I loved the first few seasons, but I’m glad this is the last season. Jumped the shark is right…


I have to agree. I also really liked the first few seasons. 
One character I still enjoy is Nicky. I’m hopeful for him finding the one that got away.


----------



## bisbee

I am also ready for this final season…I think the writers have been stretching, not very successfully.  However, I didn’t find as many problems with this episode as some other posters.  I am over Rebecca’s story, I think Randall is too much of an optimist, but I still like Beth’s character.  Kevin and Madison shouldn’t have gotten married, so that’s good, and Kate and Toby are on their way out.  It is getting a bit boring, but so far I’ll keep watching to see how they wrap it up.


----------



## paula3boys

bisbee said:


> I’ll keep watching to see how they wrap it up.


Ditto. I just hope that it gets a little better. Dragging the same storyline on and on is a bit much at this point.


----------



## sdkitty

bisbee said:


> I am also ready for this final season…I think the writers have been stretching, not very successfully.  However, I didn’t find as many problems with this episode as some other posters.  I am over Rebecca’s story, I think Randall is too much of an optimist, but I still like Beth’s character.  Kevin and Madison shouldn’t have gotten married, so that’s good, and Kate and Toby are on their way out.  It is getting a bit boring, but so far I’ll keep watching to see how they wrap it up.


I don't like the way Kate treats her husband.  I don't like Mandy Moore.  I'm even over Jack.  I guess if there's anyone I like it would be Kevin.


----------



## sdkitty

So basically they threw Jack's back story in randomly because Jack was a popular character?
How does this help wrap up the story?  I'm now questioning how we all thought this show was so good.  It seems forced now.


----------



## TC1

sdkitty said:


> So basically they threw Jack's back story in randomly because Jack was a popular character?
> How does this help wrap up the story?  I'm now questioning how we all thought this show was so good.  It seems forced now.


I feel like I need to watch it because they announced it as the series finale. I'm pretty much annoying myself as I do so..because this show went downhill so fast. Remember way back when it was winning awards?? *cough* not anymore!


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> I feel like I need to watch it because they announced it as the series finale. I'm pretty much annoying myself as I do so..because this show went downhill so fast. Remember way back when it was winning awards?? *cough* not anymore!


I know
Has it changed that much or is it just that we have tired of it?
Maybe part of the problem is they take themselves too seriously?  It's a soap opera trying to be a serious drama?  I just don't care about the characters anymore - even Jack


----------



## paula3boys

I leave it on in the background while doing other things now. I can no longer get into it.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I'm bored with the show and have been for awhile. I'm only watching to see how it ends but usually it's just background noise.


----------



## octnybride

I starting to rewatch the series from the beginning in Nov to get ready for the last season and to refresh my memory. I didn't pay extra attention to the many flash forwards as much as I should have when they aired and wanted to see them all.  Season 3 for the first few episodes are a really good refresher (especially with Jack's mom.)  I agree this season isn't as good but last night's had some good scenes.


----------



## TC1

Lord a mercy I can't imagine re-watching this series. I can barely finish it out..and it's a chore. Always the last thing on my DVR waiting...


----------



## whateve

The only story line I'm finding interesting is how Rebecca and Miguel got together.


----------



## k5ml3k

Kinda just want to see how it all ends...what's going on at Rebecca's house. I'm assuming her death bed since everyone is gathering? Anybody know how many episodes are remaining?


----------



## sdkitty

k5ml3k said:


> Kinda just want to see how it all ends...what's going on at Rebecca's house. I'm assuming her death bed since everyone is gathering? Anybody know how many episodes are remaining?


at this point I don't enjoy watching and don't care much about any of the characters but I'm compelled to watch to see how it ends


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> The only story line I'm finding interesting is how Rebecca and Miguel got together.


the part with the adopted daughter wanting to leave home was the most interesting for me


----------



## Miss Liz

Here is my “unpopular This Is Us opinion” - I still like the show even though I agree with just about all of the points recently listed here and also think multiple themes are annoying or ridiculous. But I really like the redemption of Nicky’s life, cried through Jack’s mom’s death, and enjoy the flashbacks to the 80’s/90’s. Aspects of the storyline hit close to home and make me nostalgic.


----------



## pinky7129

I'm annoyed that Kevin and Madison aren't together. Why waste our time if theyre not!?


----------



## ChanelFan29

pinky7129 said:


> I'm annoyed that Kevin and Madison aren't together. Why waste our time if theyre not!?



Who do you think he will end up with?  I am wondering if it will be the veteran woman who is friendly with his uncle.


----------



## sdkitty

ChanelFan29 said:


> Who do you think he will end up with?  I am wondering if it will be the veteran woman who is friendly with his uncle.


maybe her
or maybe no one....that marriage started off with them not being in love so not surprised it didn't last


----------



## pinky7129

He’s def wearing a wedding ring when Rebecca is dying


----------



## sdkitty

k5ml3k said:


> Kinda just want to see how it all ends...what's going on at Rebecca's house. I'm assuming her death bed since everyone is gathering? Anybody know how many episodes are remaining?


I think we're only halfway through the final season - 18 episodes.  I'm sick of it but I feel somewhat compelled to see how it ends.  I remember when I used to look forward to watching and would be sad when the season ended.
The played it out until just about all the characters became unlikable.  

Did anyone think the episode where mandy moore had the talk with the family about her wishes when she became incapacitated was impressive but not likely something a real person would be capable of?  esp with dementia?

The basically made her and Jack too good to be true (IMO of course)


----------



## TC1

The talk Rebecca had with the adult children seemed plausible to me. She wasn't that advanced in her dementia to be able to pass on her wishes. During those scenes she seemed to be cognizant. They really focused on the memory loss when it seemed to be the plot of the episode and put it on the back burner when it wasn't (road trip with Randall for ex)


----------



## swags

I found the speech of Rebecca’s fine but her choice for 2nd in charge was odd. Kate was never that consistently nice to her mom  and her own life is a mess. She couldn’t bother to child proof her house appropriately for her blind son. It was Rebecca who had to run to the park to get him while Kate stayed back because I’m guessing she couldn’t physically get to the park nearly as fast. I don’t see her as a good choice at all. Randall is too focused on politics and has wild teenage girls to deal with. Kevin would probably be the best bet. He doesn’t have his kids full time and he has the money to hire what he can’t do.


----------



## sdkitty

swags said:


> I found the speech of Rebecca’s fine but her choice for 2nd in charge was odd. Kate was never that consistently nice to her mom  and her own life is a mess. She couldn’t bother to child proof her house appropriately for her blind son. It was Rebecca who had to run to the park to get him while Kate stayed back because I’m guessing she couldn’t physically get to the park nearly as fast. I don’t see her as a good choice at all. Randall is too focused on politics and has wild teenage girls to deal with. Kevin would probably be the best bet. He doesn’t have his kids full time and he has the money to hire what he can’t do.


did you see the scent where she explained to randall that she didn't choose him because he would basically destroy his life for her if need be?


----------



## swags

sdkitty said:


> did you see the scent where she explained to randall that she didn't choose him because he would basically destroy his life for her if need be?


Yes, but I took it as she wants him to be able to move forward in politics. I don’t think that’s necessarily a good thing despite Randall being a good person.


----------



## sdkitty

swags said:


> Yes, but I took it as she wants him to be able to move forward in politics. I don’t think that’s necessarily a good thing despite Randall being a good person.


I think she was saying he would be the "best" choice in a way but she didn't want to do that to him.  so she chose Kate


----------



## bisbee

Mandy Moore was certainly given a platform on this episode.  I don’t know if it was very realistic that a woman with that degree of dementia would be able to give a performance like that, but it was the best part of the show for me.


----------



## swags

I think Mandy did a good job but agree it wasn’t very realistic. I also felt bad for Miguel. 
People were raving about Madison and Beth but I thought they were obnoxious.


----------



## sdkitty

swags said:


> I think Mandy did a good job but agree it wasn’t very realistic. I also felt bad for Miguel.
> People were raving about Madison and Beth but I thought they were obnoxious.


agree about madison and beth
was one of the women they were speculating about kevin's ex-wife?  she was there and she's married but her husband wasn't there?
I'm sorry but I still have trouble with Kate getting this nice and good looking guy.....only on TV IMO


----------



## sdkitty

anyone watch last night?  the miguel episode.  w/o spoiling, I will say I thought it was one of the better recent episodes


----------



## swags

sdkitty said:


> anyone watch last night?  the miguel episode.  w/o spoiling, I will say I thought it was one of the better recent episodes


I thought it was well done. I kind of wish they’d done a Miguel episode sooner.


----------



## bisbee

I just watched last night’s episode.  I thought it was quite well done, including the music.  I was in tears at the end…this show hasn’t touched me like that for quite a while…


----------



## paula3boys

I wish they had provided more information about Miguel, but glad they did at least 1 whole episode for him.


----------



## swags

Beth gets on my nerves when she goes on about the Pearson process. I’m thinking then go home and be with your brat daughters. The English husband is annoying too. I feel like they added him for shock value for last years season finale but viewers don’t like him the way they liked Toby. Then they had to throw in that Kate got her masters degree and designs curriculum.  I don’t buy it.


----------



## sdkitty

swags said:


> Beth gets on my nerves when she goes on about the Pearson process. I’m thinking then go home and be with your brat daughters. The English husband is annoying too. I feel like they added him for shock value for last years season finale but viewers don’t like him the way they liked Toby. Then they had to throw in that Kate got her masters degree and designs curriculum.  I don’t buy it.


last night's episode wasn't entertaining at all....too much
Randall's know-it-all bossy attitude is annoying.  Beth is bit much.  I'm not buying the guy marrying Kate.  She isn't just fat or obese - she is beyond huge.


----------



## whateve

Only two more episodes. I won't be sorry.

At the end of this episode did you notice how much they aged Kevin while Randall looked exactly the same?


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> Only two more episodes. I won't be sorry.
> 
> At the end of this episode did you notice how much they aged Kevin while Randall looked exactly the same?


I noticed Kevin's grey hair....assumed he was taking care of his mother for years


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> Only two more episodes. I won't be sorry.
> 
> At the end of this episode did you notice how much they aged Kevin while Randall looked exactly the same?


I'm just compelled to see this through
but don't like it much anymore
Is it just me or do you get the feeling that Mandy Moore and Sterling K Brown may be the showrunner's or writer's favorites?


----------



## whateve

I know she was supposed to be a wonderful mother and it's great that they all wanted to help her at the end but this is hardly ever the reality. In most cases, children don't want to or aren't in a position to be able to step up to take care of their aging parents. My kids can't drop their careers to take care of me.

They never show Mandy Moore in a bad light. She probably has script approval in her contract. I think Sterling is a fan favorite so the writers may be inclined to focus on his character a bit more than the others.


----------



## bisbee

sdkitty said:


> last night's episode wasn't entertaining at all....too much
> Randall's know-it-all bossy attitude is annoying.  Beth is bit much.  I'm not buying the guy marrying Kate.  She isn't just fat or obese - she is beyond huge.


This still makes me uncomfortable.  I posted about the subject of the believability of Kate’s marriage based on her size before, but that post disappeared along with others.  I have seen people in couples who are obese, handicapped in multiple ways or unattractive in various forms.  They are not destined to go through life alone because of their appearance.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> I know she was supposed to be a wonderful mother and it's great that they all wanted to help her at the end but this is hardly ever the reality. In most cases, children don't want to or aren't in a position to be able to step up to take care of their aging parents. My kids can't drop their careers to take care of me.
> 
> They never show Mandy Moore in a bad light. She probably has script approval in her contract. I think Sterling is a fan favorite so the writers may be inclined to focus on his character a bit more than the others.


agree.  there are children who have their parent move in with them but a child building a house in a different state and moving there to take care of his mother is pretty rare.  and it apparently lasted for years.  Also, I thought it a bit off that Kate tells her brothers they can't even look at their mom and they Immediately step up full-stop and start caring for her physically.  This family is not typical to me.  In addition to the rare circumstance of having triplets and one of them of a different race, Jack and Rebecca are almost perfect people.  
As far as Mandy having script approval, IDK.  She wasn't that big of a star before this show.  I think the writer likes her, thinks she a great actress.  maybe like the American Horror Story writer loves Sarah Paulson and keeps casting her in everything he does.


----------



## k5ml3k

sdkitty said:


> last night's episode wasn't entertaining at all....too much
> Randall's know-it-all bossy attitude is annoying.  Beth is bit much.  I'm not buying the guy marrying Kate.  She isn't just fat or obese - she is beyond huge.


I think it goes beyond looks. Her personality isn’t even that great. She’s kind of an a** both as a kid and an adult. I don’t care for her, lol.


----------



## sdkitty

k5ml3k said:


> I think it goes beyond looks. Her personality isn’t even that great. She’s kind of an a** both as a kid and an adult. I don’t care for her, lol.


Kate?  I didn't like the way she treated Toby.  But I did like the way she handled herself in this most recent episode.


----------



## k5ml3k

sdkitty said:


> Kate?  I didn't like the way she treated Toby.  But I did like the way she handled herself in this most recent episode.



Yes, I do agree with that. Although, idk how I feel about her idea but I do like how she handled trying to decide for Rebecca.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> I know she was supposed to be a wonderful mother and it's great that they all wanted to help her at the end but this is hardly ever the reality. In most cases, children don't want to or aren't in a position to be able to step up to take care of their aging parents. My kids can't drop their careers to take care of me.
> 
> They never show Mandy Moore in a bad light. She probably has script approval in her contract. I think Sterling is a fan favorite so the writers may be inclined to focus on his character a bit more than the others.


did you see the latest episode...they greyed kevin's hair and put an old man's cardigan on him....what?
The writers really went all out for Mandy Moore....so is that where we all go?


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> did you see the latest episode...they greyed kevin's hair and put an old man's cardigan on him....what?
> The writers really went all out for Mandy Moore....so is that where we all go?


Yes, I can't understand why Kevin had to look old but everyone else didn't age, except the kids. 

I didn't like the latest episode. Nothing really happened. It was supposed to be emotional but didn't really affect me.

I imagine the last episode will just be a bunch of scenes from previous episodes.



Spoiler



Why does she end up with Jack at the end? What about poor Miguel? Is he destined to have to spend eternity alone?


----------



## swags

whateve said:


> Yes, I can't understand why Kevin had to look old but everyone else didn't age, except the kids.
> 
> I didn't like the latest episode. Nothing really happened. It was supposed to be emotional but didn't really affect me.
> 
> I imagine the last episode will just be a bunch of scenes from previous episodes.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Why does she end up with Jack at the end? What about poor Miguel? Is he destined to have to spend eternity alone?


Miguel deserved more time during Rebeccas farewell but I guess the end was always supposed to be Jack as the great love of her life. 
I didn’t mind the episode and it had a few moments. I’m still annoyed by Kate taking her curriculum international. I just don’t buy it. Favorite moment was Tobys comment to Rebecca about liking him more than Phillip.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> Yes, I can't understand why Kevin had to look old but everyone else didn't age, except the kids.
> 
> I didn't like the latest episode. Nothing really happened. It was supposed to be emotional but didn't really affect me.
> 
> I imagine the last episode will just be a bunch of scenes from previous episodes.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Why does she end up with Jack at the end? What about poor Miguel? Is he destined to have to spend eternity alone?


I would calculate that Rebecca was around 70 at the end so Kevin would be 50 to 55.  There was no need to make him look that old.  Just not realistic, esp for an actor.  His wife didn't seem to age, nor his ex-wife.  Deja seemed to have aged naturally which I thought was interesting as only a year or so passed from when she was last seen?
Maybe they were trying to "say" that taking care of his mom aged Kevin.  And it is a very hard job.  But the show's portrayal of Rebecca made it look like she was such an angel, even with dementia.

I hear you on Miguel but as @swags said, Jack was the great love of her life.  And of course the father of those three.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> Yes, I can't understand why Kevin had to look old but everyone else didn't age, except the kids.
> 
> I didn't like the latest episode. Nothing really happened. It was supposed to be emotional but didn't really affect me.
> 
> I imagine the last episode will just be a bunch of scenes from previous episodes.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Why does she end up with Jack at the end? What about poor Miguel? Is he destined to have to spend eternity alone?





swags said:


> Miguel deserved more time during Rebeccas farewell but I guess the end was always supposed to be Jack as the great love of her life.
> I didn’t mind the episode and it had a few moments. I’m still annoyed by Kate taking her curriculum international. I just don’t buy it. Favorite moment was Tobys comment to Rebecca about liking him more than Phillip.


Interview with showrunner....he sure does take himself and this show very seriously








						This Is Us Creator Unpacks Rebecca's 'Fitting Conclusion' and Her 'Meaningful' Stops on the Train
					

This Is Us' penultimate episode brought fans on an emotional journey through Rebecca Pearson's final hours




					people.com


----------



## TC1

I finally finished this all last night. Glad it's over. Geez this show turned so horribly depressing.


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> I finally finished this all last night. Glad it's over. Geez this show turned so horribly depressing.


sorry - there's one more episode....but you don't need to watch


----------



## TC1

sdkitty said:


> sorry - there's one more episode....but you don't need to watch


Really? OMG   I thought that was it


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> Really? OMG   I thought that was it


LOL
looks like they're going back to young Jack and Rebecca for the final episode


----------



## TC1

sdkitty said:


> LOL
> looks like they're going back to young Jack and Rebecca for the final episode


Huh, sooo that means I'll probably just FF through most of that


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> Huh, sooo that means I'll probably just FF through most of that


final episode was meh
IDK how everyone (including me) loved this one so much in the early seasons and then it got so bad.  Maybe it was just too much of the same.  maybe they shouldn't have killed off Jack.  glad it's over


----------



## sdkitty

wonder what the future holds for these actors.  I think Sterling will be fine.  Milo maybe.  Not so sure about the rest of them.  John Huertas will probably get supporting roles.


----------



## TC1

sdkitty said:


> wonder what the future holds for these actors.  I think Sterling will be fine.  Milo maybe.  Not so sure about the rest of them.  John Huertas will probably get supporting roles.


Milo, Sterling, Justin and Chris Sullivan will be fine. I don't expect to see the others around at all. That includes Mandy. She was too much in this role.


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> Milo, Sterling, Justin and Chris Sullivan will be fine. I don't expect to see the others around at all. That includes Mandy. She was too much in this role.


I'm not a fan of Mandy either
and I don't see Chrissy getting a lot of work


----------



## swags

I didn’t care for the finale. It wasn’t even a good regular episode let alone a finale. I used to really like the show but somewhere along the way I grew tired of the flashbacks. The perfection of the Big Three was hard to take as well. Kates going to open as many music schools for the blind as possible - one school per child, Kevin‘s going to start a non profit and Randall will win the hearts of America and become president.

As far as the actors, I think most of them were pretty good and hopefully land some roles.


----------



## Lizzys

I agree with everything @swags said! 

I did find that they all seem to have plans going forward as seen in this article;








						Where to See the Cast of This Is Us Next
					

Here's what TV, movie, and music projects the This Is Us cast has in the works following the show's series finale on May 24, including Milo Ventimiglia, Sterling K. Brown, and more




					people.com


----------



## whateve

I'm so glad it is over. The last episode was boring, anti-climatic.


----------



## sdkitty

Lizzys said:


> I agree with everything @swags said!
> 
> I did find that they all seem to have plans going forward as seen in this article;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where to See the Cast of This Is Us Next
> 
> 
> Here's what TV, movie, and music projects the This Is Us cast has in the works following the show's series finale on May 24, including Milo Ventimiglia, Sterling K. Brown, and more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com


I don't think mandy or Chrissie are gonna be big musical stars.  didn't mandy try that when she was young with limited success?  But they have money in the bank so they can do what they want.


----------



## pursegirl3

I am so glad other posters felt the way I did. The Finale turned it into  This is it ???


----------



## sdkitty

pursegirl3 said:


> I am so glad other posters felt the way I did. The Finale turned it into  This is it ???


I honestly don't know what went so wrong with this show.  Maybe the showrunner took it too seriously?  or maybe they just couldn't sustain the interest for as long as they tried to
But by the end I found most of the cast annoying


----------



## Coach Superfan

sdkitty said:


> I honestly don't know what went so wrong with this show.  Maybe the showrunner took it too seriously?  or maybe they just couldn't sustain the interest for as long as they tried to
> But by the end I found most of the cast annoying



I binged the entire series within like 4 months and finished it a few weeks after the final episode aired. Agree that the cast got annoying to me. I loved Randall and Beth, though. They managed to handle every situation well IMO. Can't stand Kate. She got worse and worse.


----------

